#maas 2013-05-06
<AskUbuntu> Enlisted MAAS nodes will not PXE boot for commissioning | http://askubuntu.com/q/291472
<AskUbuntu> Can jitsu deploy multiple service units like juju's "add-unit" command? | http://askubuntu.com/q/291579
<Dr{Who}> http://askubuntu.com/questions/263849/info-bootstrapping-environment-error-no-matching-node-is-available so I need more free nodes to even be able to get juju working? I am getting this error and dont have any nodes in ready state.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: what does /var/log/maas/maas.log say?
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: can you also share with me a screenshot of the info of a node?
<Dr{Who}> http://pastebin.com/BceDkAic
<Dr{Who}> I have a few nodes setup but all are marked Allocated although only 1 is realy alive the other 2 are dead just not easy to delete them
<Dr{Who}> you want a screen shot of the "Edit Node" page?
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: yeah, the node that you want to use but juju says no node available
<Dr{Who}> i did not want to use any nodes yet. Just want to have it setup so I can move to the next step of using Juju and MAAS to build an openstack cluster. So I need nodes free first correct?
<Dr{Who}> this error came from my MAAS box itself where I am trying to setup juju
<Dr{Who}> ok out for lunch.. bbl.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: right, so the nodes *must* be in 'Ready' state in order for you to use juju to deploy
<roaksoax> if they are 'Allocated to user XYXZ' that means that the nodes are not available
<roaksoax> for juju to use
<Dr{Who}> ok so JuJu will actually take over a system and install stuff on it. Juju needs its own dedicated system?
<Dr{Who}> ok so next question. I guess I have to delete the nodes I have setup so far and get them to the "ready" state. Any wiki page on doing this via the cli? I do not see a way through the UI
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: yeah there's a way
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: give me a sec
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: look into node > release http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/maascli.html
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: so when you juju bootstrap, it will select a 'Ready' system, mark it as allocated, and deploy ubuntu on it
<Dr{Who}> it will create just one node it looks like. I presume I would call thsi juju in maas node name.
<roaksoax> juju will use *any* of the nodes in the pool which are in 'Ready' state
<Dr{Who}> k I am going to provision a vmware virtual for this as I dont have much metal for testing.
<Dr{Who}> ok i just created a new node called it 'juju' and it should start to build it now.
<Dr{Who}> i did 13.04 same as my maas box.
<Dr{Who}> I want to save what metal I have for openstack compute nodes etc. so if its a management box like MAAS or this new juju server they can be vms imho bare metal is a waste for such a small task.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: yeah they can be in VM's
<Dr{Who}> how can i delete an allcoated node? I get an error. Dont see any command in the api to "unallocate"
<Dr{Who}> maas release from cli found it. I think.
<Dr{Who}> yep all good.. Added to my wiki
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: cool, so now that the node is released and back to 'ready', you can delete it
<Dr{Who}> yep. my garbage is now gone from testing :) yay.
<Dr{Who}> ok I have a node called juju that is marked ready. the vm itself turned off. I presume its donw?
<Dr{Who}> done.
<Dr{Who}> dont have ipmi just wake on lan and not sure its right so I have been restarting as needed manually.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: yeah you need to manually turn it on
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: maas doesn't support vmware VM management
<Dr{Who}> ok so should I try the juju bootstrap now while the vm is off and maas has it as ready? or ...
<Dr{Who}> or in some specific order power it up manually.
<Dr{Who}> ya just boot strapped and it allocated that node. starting it up now
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: so if you juju bootstrap and then manually start the it has chosen, then it will be installed with ubuntu and the juju releated stuff
<Dr{Who}> yep its install ubuntu now. time for a 3 hour break :(  i need to get some of the repo's mirrored locally if that is possible with maas?
<mwhudson> roaksoax: hey, have you thought about fpi for arm systems at all?
<roaksoax> mwhudson: hey! So... if we have a ephemeral image for amr, then we sdon't think there would be any difference
<roaksoax> arm*
<mwhudson> roaksoax: well xinstall has a bunch of stuff about grub, for example
<mwhudson> which i don't think is used on the arm server i have access too
<mwhudson> *to
<roaksoax> mwhudson: I see, then I guess it would not work. You'll need to check with smoser since he wrote the installer
<smoser> mwhudson, it'd take some work for sure.
<mwhudson> smoser: would it make sense for xinstall to support this, or would it make more sense to have a different installer for arm (or even highbank, i dunno) and some kind of parameterization?
<smoser> mwhudson, i'm not opposed to having xinstall figure that out.
<smoser> longer term, i really want "xinstall" to be much dummer about the stuff its installing.
<smoser> i'm open to s uggestions on how to support arm or the like
<smoser> but where i'd like to go is basically 'dd if=diskimage of=blockdevice'
<smoser> and expect that to result in somethign that boots.
<mwhudson> i'm so glad to hear you say that :)
<mwhudson> there might need to be some partition resizing
<mwhudson> but that can happen on first boot i guess
<mwhudson> smoser: why does xinstall _not_ do that now?  the nature of the images that you are working with?
<smoser> wmwell, i suppose that is the case, yeah.
<smoser> mwhudson, the thing that initially  moved me away from "image based" to "tar based" was that the filesystems werent necessarily aligned with disk secotro size.
<mwhudson> ah yeah
<smoser> but that is arguably a a.) filesystem
<smoser> problem.
<smoser> or b.) image problem
<smoser> can be solved though.
<Dr{Who}> ok juju is setup and seems to be ready for action. Now openstack. The page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackHA shows I need 23 systems? but then it also talks about Virtual-MAAS so I guess next question is what is the minimum I need to start a test openstack environemnt.
<Dr{Who}> what would be nice is to understand why 26 servers was mentioned here. What does each system do out of the 26
<Dr{Who}> it sure seems like a lot of these process can run on the same metal. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/OpenStackHA?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=local.yaml Not sure how to adjust the config to do that. still reading
<AskUbuntu> relation error between nova-compute and nova cloud controller | http://askubuntu.com/q/291736
<mwhudson> smoser: ok
<mwhudson> smoser: i appear to have some highbank images (eg https://snapshots.linaro.org/quantal/pre-built/highbank/301) which i think are just dd-able
<mwhudson> smoser: do you have in mind where a simpler path in xinstall would go?
<smoser> mwhudson, if you're looking at the code there, i have no issue with you doing something siplistic at the moment like just figuring out arch and not doing that.
<smoser> or, having some way that just disables all "mucking"
<smoser> mwhudson, sorry to be somehwat vague here...
<mwhudson> heh no worries
<smoser> i have to think about it more, but at least in informal thoughts, i've had the folowing idea:
<mwhudson> i'm doing at least four things concurrently
<smoser>  * images shoudl be "full disk" (dd'able)
<smoser>  * installer wil "communicate" with installed image via a partition that it sees of a certain format
<smoser>  this is not entirely different that basically shoving in a "config-drive"
<smoser> with data like "here is your maas credentials" and "here is your network information"
<mwhudson> ah yeah
<mwhudson> lava (which is the other thing i've used that does this) assumes serial console access for that sort of thing
<Dr{Who}> so just learning the big diff between the different cloud systems. It seems like OpenStack is "not" monolithic a good and a bad thing. It can be massively distributed "good" but can it be combined for smaller clouds. I planned on dedicating 3-4 systems to this cloud test. I current run everything about 100 virtuals on 3 vmware boxes running older xeons and 32g of ram each.
<Dr{Who}> I am not sure this can be done. Juju does not seem to want to deploy onto a box multiple times so adding ceph onto 3 systems then adding rabbit mq on all 3 mysql on all 3 etc seems out of the scope of most docs I have found.
<roaksoax> bigjools: around yet?
<roaksoax> bigjools: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5639917/
#maas 2013-05-07
<bigjools> roaksoax: here now
<bigjools> roaksoax: You need to SRU this to raring and possibly quantal please: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1115178
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1115178 in MAAS trunk "Raring ephemeral info not available on https://maas.ubuntu.com/images/" [Critical,Fix committed]
<roaksoax> bigjools: o/
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah I got that on the radar too
<roaksoax> bigjools: did you see my diff?
<AskUbuntu> How to configure MAAS to be able to boot virtual machines | http://askubuntu.com/q/292061
<Marlinc> What is your hypervisor AskUbuntu ?
<roaksoax> rvba: around yet?
<rvba> roaksoax: I'm here now
<AskUbuntu> What environment do I need to deploy the virtual-maas charm? | http://askubuntu.com/q/292168
<feeshon> installed ubuntu maas with 12.004 server Iso and do not get maas-cli any idea why by default that isn't in there?
<feeshon> I also don't have maas-import-pxe-files
#maas 2013-05-08
<roaksoax> feeshon: the default maas version in precise does not include that because it is an older version
<feeshon> So I should do a fresh install of a bare ubuntu 12.04 then manually install maas?
<feeshon>   
<rbasak> matsubara: thanks for the bug - I've subscribed.
<matsubara> rbasak, np
<Dr{Who}> how would i get a system to reload its OS if the disk in it died? I have released it so I could delete it but cant I put it in a state where it will be unprovisioned?
<Dr{Who}> any docs on using maas where it would exist on a trunk line and would be on a specific vlan and expect metal boxes to pxe boot on a specific vlan.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: there are no docs for specific set-ups
<mwhudson> does MAAS have support for arm devices other than calxeda?
<bigjools> adding  such example configs would improve the docs
<bigjools> mwhudson: no idea.  What images are available#?
<mwhudson> bigjools: no idea either
<mwhudson> that was my reply though
<mwhudson> (i'm playing question relay)
<bigjools> mwhudson: armhf is all I see
<bigjools> in other news, I have a package built for saucy
<tyler-baker> looks like i386, amd64, and calxeda armhf only
<mwhudson> tyler-baker: oh hai
<tyler-baker> heya
<tyler-baker> This weekend I'll play around with the pxe configs and see if I cant boot a panda target
<tyler-baker> made the mistake of installing the controller on 12.04
<mwhudson> that's ok, so long as you use the ppa
<tyler-baker> I tried that
<tyler-baker> stable ppa
<mwhudson> oh
<tyler-baker> it would not upgrade, so I forced it
<tyler-baker> things went boom, my own fault, I was warned
<mwhudson> i used the "daily" builds ppa
<tyler-baker> ok I'll give that a shot
<bigjools> I am going to work on backporting maas trunk to precise today
<bigjools> so you can get bleeding edge on LTS (I am nothing if not ironic)
<tyler-baker> bigjools, that would be nice
<bigjools> it's where all the attention goes, and nobody serious wants to run non-LTS Ubuntu, so ...
<bigjools> there's a hold-up getting the 1.2 release SRUed to 12.04
<tyler-baker> :(
<mwhudson> bigjools: it's easy, just fix the things *I* care about, not any of this other irrelevant crap you keep changing!!1!
<bigjools> mwhudson: haha :)
<mwhudson> mind you, the hassle we've had getting upgrade our production server from oneiric (oh hai EOL) does make sticking to LTS seem sensible
<bigjools> eminently
#maas 2013-05-09
<roaksoax> bigjools: o/!
<roaksoax> bigjools: i added the tests in a different branch so it wont look like a huge diff :)
<bigjools> roaksoax: don't do that :)
<roaksoax> bigjools: hehe ok, I'll push to the other branch then
<bigjools> cheers
<roaksoax> bigjools: btw.. you are missing all the fun here
<bigjools> tests and changes should always go together
<bigjools> yeah, I know :(
<bigjools> I wish I wasn't so ill, but ....
<roaksoax> bigjools: there'll always be a next time
<roaksoax> bigjools: health always comes frist
<bigjools> roaksoax: this gap in travel means I won't make my airline status this year.  Damnit!
<roaksoax> bigjools: heh... but for you is easier than me
<bigjools> well yes, everything is a long way from here
<roaksoax> bigjools: yeah! veyr long
<roaksoax> bigjools: btw.. updated the branch
<bigjools> https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/backports/+packages
<bigjools> Backport of trunk into precise, if anyone is keen to try it out
<tyler-baker> bigjools, I would be - if I could do it tomorrow :)
<bigjools> sure
<bigjools> it's just an experiment
<tyler-baker> cool
<bigjools> I've not even tried to install it
<tyler-baker> no worries, I'll let you know how it goes
<bigjools> thanks!
<tyler-baker> np
 * tyler-baker sudo kill -9 tyler-baker
<irossi> Hi Robert
<irossi> Thanks very much
<irossi> I just sent you the Ceph charm.log
#maas 2013-05-10
<irossi> Hi folks its Ian Rossi
<irossi> I'm doing as James suggested in the last email and I destroyed the environment and rebootstrapped
<irossi> But I can't get a juju status so I just want to ./delete_all the vms and start over, but I need that maas-cli command to release the Juju bootstrap node
<irossi> Oh think I found it
<roo9> hi, I'm testing out MAAS and it seems to configure a username/password on the IPMI device of new nodes, but doesn't give them an IP address (they come preconfigured with a static IP)
<roo9> any idea how to adjust how MAAS configures the IPMI?
<roaksoax> roo9: maas does not configure IP on IPMI devices and we don't want them to
<roaksoax> roo9: IPMI maas only obtains the IP address from BMC if there's one set statically (or dinamically) and we tell maas of the IP of the BMC
<roaksoax> MAAS assumes that you either already configured your BMC with static IP, or DHCP
<roo9> right, in my case unfortunately every single server comes preconfigured from the manufacturer with the same static IP
<roo9> which, yes, retarded, but I would prefer to avoid going into the BMC bios on every single server
<roaksoax> roo9: what you can do though is make MAAS tell the BMC "try to obtain an IP from DHCP"
<roo9> aha, that is exactly what I want actually
<roaksoax> roo9: ok so  what maas verison are you using? quantal? raring?
<roo9> quantal, but this is a new deployment i'm just testing things out at this point
<roaksoax> roo9: ok so go to: /usr/share/maas/preseeds/enlist_userdata and look for IPMI_CHANGE_STATIC_TO_DHCP="false" and change it to "true"
<roaksoax> roo9: *and* /etc/maas/commissioning-user-data and do the same
<roo9> I know there were a lot of changes from 12.04 -> 12.10, so I moved to quantal
<roo9> but should I just use raring?
<roaksoax> roo9: so that would tell the BMC to try to obtain an IP address from DHCP
<roaksoax> roo9: quantal is fine
<roo9> ok
<roo9> lemme see how that works out :) thanks for help
<roaksoax> good luck
<roo9> roaksoax: would a node moving from Commissioning -> Ready states reprogram the IPMI?
<roo9> I reconfigured what you suggested and reset one node manually but it didn't adjust the IPMI to use DHCP
<roaksoax> roo9: if you did it in /etc/maas/commissioning-user-data, then it should have
<roo9> its actually showing up properly in my user-data file as near as I can see
<roo9> /MAAS/metadata/enlist/2012-03-01/user-data
<roaksoax> maybe there's a biug there somehwer
<roaksoax> i would have to invetsstigate
<roo9> is there a way to tell the commissioning to just pause and startup sshd with a known password or something similar?
<roaksoax> roo9: yes: https://lists.launchpad.net/maas-devel/msg00808.html
<roo9> roaksoax: ended up being stupid dell IPMI, it was accepting the "set DHCP" command but only responded to it after a full power cycle
<roaksoax> roo9: cool!
<roaksoax> yeah IPMI implementations somethimes suck
<roo9> big fan of MAAS so far btw
<roo9> design/architecture wise its very nice
<roaksoax> roo9: I'm glad you like it! :)
#maas 2013-05-11
<roo9> documentation might need work, sorry if I ask a lot of questions :)
<roaksoax> roo9: no worries and I do agree it needs work. We are going to be improving the documentation this cycle
<roo9> is anyone using maas for deploying stuff other than ubuntu ? I don't see any immediate reason why it wouldn't work
<roaksoax> roo9: right now it is only ubuntu
<roo9> you may get some patches :)
<roo9> that said, not entirely sure they are required, the architecture seems quite flexible
<roaksoax> roo9: it is indeed
<roaksoax> :)
<roaksoax> it is a cool project indeed
<roo9> does any kind of framework exist for doing hardware raid configuration as part of the deployment process ?
<roaksoax> roo9: you could hack your own script to be run during the commissioning process
<roo9> as part of commissioning-user-data ?
<elios> hi
#maas 2014-05-05
<newell_> When running the development code using "make run" and then subsequently creating and saving a new managed interface for a cluster controller, I don't see where dhcpd.conf is being written.  It is not put in /etc/maas/dhcpd.conf and I also cannot find it in my local repository.
<newell_> Does anyone know where this is written?
<newell_> I was manually trying to reduplicate bug #1283106
<ubot5> bug 1283106 in MAAS "MAAS allows the same subnet to be defined on two managed interfaces of the same cluster" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283106
<newell_> I am new to MAAS so apologizes if my question seem rudimentary
<newell_> s/seem/seems
<bigjools> newell_: still there?
<bigjools> newell_: people are sprinting this week so will be unresponsive
<newell_> bigjools, I am here
<newell_> Okay do you think that anyone would be able to help or more likely that I will need to wait?
<bigjools> newell_: I can help
<bigjools> I can't remember where it writes the file in dev mode, so let's have a look
<newell_> k, thanks
<bigjools> it might get written under the local etc/
<newell_> I did a 'find' but couldn't find it
<bigjools> but check the celery log file to see if the job is getting kicked off
<newell_> I guess one of the main things I am confused on is that the bug just says two managed interfaces that have the same subnet
<newell_> so that would imply that 10.0.1.0/255.255.255.0 and 192.168.3.0/255.255.255.0 would cause this error.  Maybe I am inferring this incorrectly.
<newell_> but I would think that the two subnet ranges I just wrote above shouldn't conflict with one another
<newell_> I guess I could ping the bug writer but was hoping to figure it out on my own
<newell_> bigjools, I will take a look at celery logs when I get a chance
<bigjools> newell_: it's overlapping address ranges I think, remind me of the bug again?
<newell_> #1283106
<newell_> bug #1283106
<bigjools> bug 1283106
<ubot5> bug 1283106 in MAAS "MAAS allows the same subnet to be defined on two managed interfaces of the same cluster" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283106
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> newell_: right, that is what it is, overlapping ranges, which makes dhcpd barf
<bigjools> it's a trivial piece of validation in the form
<newell_> bigjools, well there is already a bunch of code in forms.py and test_forms.py
<newell_> that do just this
<bigjools> yeah they will be validating related stuff
<bigjools> so maybe there is a bug or maybe it is not doing it
<newell_> okay whomever submitted the bug... used the language of two managed interfaces with the same subnet masks
<newell_> so didn't know if we should look for just that or if it has to be overlapping ranges
<bigjools> yeah, he's French :)
 * bigjools waves at rvba
<newell_> I am just trying to understand exactly what needs to be executed
<bigjools> I'll summarise:
<bigjools> when submitting the form to add/edit an interface it needs to iterate over the existing interfaces and check that the defined range does not overlap with each
<newell_> Okay I am very familiar with that code
<newell_> I will have to see why it is failing then
 * newell_ was just confused by what was said 
<newell_> in the report ;)
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> well my suggestion is to first write a test that re-creates the problem
<bigjools> then it becomes easier to debug
<bigjools> and passes when you fixed the bug
<newell_> bigjools, yeah I actually wrote my own forms class and test code that was doing it just for the subnet masks (a way for me to play around with everything etc.)  So it shouldn't be an issue now that I know it is just for overlapping ranges.
#maas 2014-05-06
<Xentinel> Hey, I'm having a problem with maas and ipmi, pretty much exactly what this guy describes: http://askubuntu.com/questions/458522/ubuntu-14-04-maas-doesnt-auto-detect-ipmi
<Xentinel> I've got sosreport output here https://www.dropbox.com/sh/69v4cekpv8c9al8/OKHDeY23Xr if anyone can help
<qhartman_too> I have a maas server that suddenly seems to have lost the ability to start nodes via etherwake. I can wake them fine from the cli of the box, but maas can't seem to start them for commissioning.
<qhartman_too> I don't see any logs entries that seem to relate to this, any suggestions for how to track this down would be appreciated.
<gmb> jtv: https://code.launchpad.net/~gmb/maas/fix-ui-api-key/+merge/218525
#maas 2014-05-07
<bigjools> qhartman_too: check that maas-celery-cluster is running; check its log at /var/log/maas/celery.log
<jtv> rvba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1314409
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1314409 in MAAS "parallel juju deployments race on the same maas" [Critical,In progress]
#maas 2014-05-08
<qhartman> So, I have 7 machines under maas control right now
<qhartman> and all of them have been correctly started and configured with juju, and allocated to the correct user
<qhartman> this morning I restarted celery in the hopes that it would clear up a problem I'm having with etherwake not working (it didn't) and now all the nodes are in the "ready" state, rather than showing as already allocated
<qhartman> is that to be expected if celery restarts?
<qhartman> How do I correct it?
<jtv> qhartman: absolutely not expected — I can't imagine how that could result from a celery restart.
<qhartman> jtv, ok, I didn't think so. I have some other issue going with juju where I hit a bug that nuked my env, so I'm thinking that might be the root cause.
<jtv> Yes, that sounds much more probable.  The juju env gave the nodes back to the maas.
<qhartman> jtv, yeah. I hadn't noticed that happened when I posted initially, so I'm going to call that the root.
<qhartman_too> it does lead me to another question though. If I need to nuke-and-pave a node in maas, what's the "right" was to do it? I have been deleting it from maas and then re-initializing it, but the installer was refusing to install to a non-empty hdd
<qhartman_too> so I've been manually wiping the drives of machines before trying to bring them back into maas
<Term1nal> So, I got MAAS up and running. I bootstrapped juju, but when I run juju status, it cannot resolve the host, despite the MAAS cluster set to DHCP/DNS
<qhartman_too> make sure that the node name in the .juju/environments/your_env.jenv actually resolves correctly
<qhartman_too> I am running into a problem with make on lan not actually working all of a sudden
<qhartman_too> I rebooted the maas box just in case something got into a weird state, and I can WOL machines fro mthe commandline using etherwake
<qhartman_too> and the WOL template in the /etc/maas/templates seems right
<qhartman_too> (and was working)
<qhartman_too> but for some reason MAAS can't wake machines to commission them anymore.
<qhartman_too> I looked in the celery.log as suggested earlier. Couldn't really make heads or tails of it, but nothing that seemed to mention WOL popped out.
<qhartman_too> any suggestions for troubleshooting would be appreciated
<Term1nal> qhartman_too: well I got it bootstrapped now, both nodes are allocated, except one of my modes is always "pending" while the other is "running"
<Term1nal> I deployed juju-gui, it went to the "pending" node
<Term1nal> so it says the juju-gui agent status is "pending"
<Term1nal> (I just went into my pfsense router and set the hostnames in the DNS forwarder so they resolve)
<qhartman_too> is the installation actually going on the pending node?
<Term1nal> yeah, juju-status shows the 2nd node as pending, and the juju-gui agent-state as pending (on machine "1")
<Term1nal> I removed it and deployed it --to 0
<Term1nal> so it went to the machine that says "ready"
<Term1nal> but still pending
<Term1nal> oh, no now it says started hmmm
<qhartman_too> it does take a bit to get things installed and whatnot
<Term1nal> the second node is still pending :(
<Term1nal> and I have some now stating that "no matching tools available"
<magicrobotmonkey> can you get on a console for the node?
<Term1nal> hm, no
<Term1nal> having a key issue.
<Term1nal> Permisison denied (publickey)
<magicrobotmonkey> i mean like a management console
<magicrobotmonkey> though if its up enough to deny your key, thats probably a good sign
<Term1nal> oh, like a local terminal? yeah.
<Term1nal> I have it in my physical kvm
<Term1nal> I just shitcanned the environment, gonna start over :D
<Term1nal> magicrobotmonkey: So how do I fix the key issue?
<Term1nal> I don't know how to log into the nodes interactively
<Term1nal> I tried using the user/password for my admin account for MAAS
<qhartman> you need to setup an ssh key for the user you're using to run the juju commands with in maas
<qhartman> in the maas admin click on your user name and click preferences
<qhartman> there should be a place to add an ssh key
<Term1nal> Yeah I did, I must've used the wrong key.
<magicrobotmonkey> are you sure you were using your key when ssh'ing?
<Term1nal> I never SSHed into the nodes directly yet.
<qhartman> oh, you'll also need to sepcify the user "ubuntu"
<Term1nal> ah
<magicrobotmonkey> ah right
<Term1nal> ah that did it
<qhartman> ssh -i /path/to/private_key ubuntu@host
<magicrobotmonkey> i always forget that at least once
<Term1nal> specifying ubuntu worked
<qhartman> cool
<Term1nal> so, do I want to SU to ubuntu to run the juju bootstrap, etc?
<qhartman> no, just as whatever user you've been using
<qhartman> ubuntu is the just the default username it uses when starting the hosts
<Term1nal> I see, ok cool.
<Term1nal> Thanks.
<qhartman> you can do that if you want, but it's not needed
<Term1nal> might be better for the juju channel, but is there a way to, using the juju-gui, to specify which node a service is being deployed to?
<Term1nal> also, how does one determine the IP of the container?
<qhartman> I dunno in the gui
<magicrobotmonkey> i just use the cli for that
<qhartman> on the cli you do --to N
<magicrobotmonkey> its easier
<qhartman> where N is the node number
<Term1nal> yeah
<Term1nal> what I've been doing.
<Term1nal> what about the IP?
<magicrobotmonkey> you can script spinning up an environment
<magicrobotmonkey> juju status juju-gui
<magicrobotmonkey> will tell you the hostname
<Term1nal> ok, neat
<Term1nal> this is kind of cool
<Term1nal> cept that I did juju destroy-environment, now when I tried to bootstrap, it says it failed :P
<Term1nal> job already running, juju-db, failed: rc: 1
<qhartman> did you clean up the nodes and re-initialize them in maas?
<Term1nal> I did not, do I just commission them again?
<magicrobotmonkey> juju usually takes care of that
<magicrobotmonkey> if its setup right, it will commission and decommission as needed
<qhartman> huh, I have been doing that part by hand
<Term1nal> hm
<qhartman> How can juju commission nodes if it doesn't know their power settings?
<magicrobotmonkey> through maas
<qhartman> (unless you're using vms I suppose)
<magicrobotmonkey> maas does an excellent job of using ipmi
<qhartman> oh so you you fill theat in and then just stop short of commissioning
<qhartman> huh, I thought they had to be "ready" before juju would touch them
<magicrobotmonkey> i don't know but when i set up juju i hooked it up to my maas install and it takes care of everything for me
<magicrobotmonkey> its kind of nuts
<magicrobotmonkey> except when it doesn't work its kind of hard to debug
<qhartman> are you using real hardware?
<magicrobotmonkey> yea
<qhartman> huh
<magicrobotmonkey> some weird old dell stuff
<qhartman> and yeah, it's suuupoer opaque
<Term1nal> my nodes said "ready" but when it got partially through, said juju DB was running, stopping instance, then bootstrap failed.
<magicrobotmonkey> yea im working on an openstack deployment
<magicrobotmonkey> and maas and juju got me pretty far
<qhartman> have you had luck with wol working consistently, or are you using some other power method?
<magicrobotmonkey> but the networking stuff has stumped me
<magicrobotmonkey> im using ipmi
<qhartman> yeah, I'm at about the same spot
<magicrobotmonkey> which works great
<Term1nal> using WOL myself.. it wasn't working at first, but then magically it worked.
<magicrobotmonkey> maas adds its own user when it boots the enlist preseed
<magicrobotmonkey> super slick
<qhartman> yeah, Term1nal I've had WOL stuff magically stop working
<magicrobotmonkey> yea I've never used it
<qhartman> when I enlist my HP machines it looks like it tries to IPMI them, but then it complains about no free user spots
<Term1nal> lol
<magicrobotmonkey> I've switched to attacking it with m established cobbler install and some ansible playbooks i found
<Term1nal> well, they both just commissioned
<Term1nal> so now I'm gonna run the bootstrap and watch things magically turn on
<qhartman> I'm tempted to hook up their iLO ports, but I don't really have the switch space
<Term1nal> it's pretty impressive :D
<magicrobotmonkey> yea i think you need the ilo ports wired for ipmi?
<qhartman> yeah, when I first got this going and the machines all started coming up one after another it was definitely a O_O moment.
<magicrobotmonkey> yea same
<qhartman> magicrobotmonkey, not sure, it's been awhile since I worked with iLO stuff, and it was always the "deluxe" iLO before, so I'm not sure of the quirks yet
<magicrobotmonkey> if only maas was as configurable as cobbler, I'd be sold
<qhartman> yeah, I'm still on the fence about the whole maas/juju thing
<magicrobotmonkey> heh yea one of my machines randomly complains about not having the license for certain ilo functions
<magicrobotmonkey> stupid
<qhartman> yeah
<magicrobotmonkey> yea I've been pretty happy with cobbler
<qhartman> I haven't used it at all
<qhartman> I use chef for all my AWS stuff
<magicrobotmonkey> cobbler is like maas, for bare metal
<qhartman> this is my first foray into config management w/ real hardware
<qhartman> always just done it by hand before
<qhartman> but if we grow this cluster like I think we will, that won't fly for long
<magicrobotmonkey> heh me too then I had 80 nodes to do at once
<qhartman> well, "by hand" using PXE and preseeds
<qhartman> but still a helluva lot simpler than this
<magicrobotmonkey> yea cobbler is more flexible/transparent
<Term1nal> does the juju bootstrap do one at a time?
<Term1nal> I have 2 nodes, only one powered up and started going.
<qhartman> bootstrap should only bring up one node
<Term1nal> ah
<qhartman> the "machine 0"
<magicrobotmonkey> it just powers up one node and install the juju master or whatever on it
<Term1nal> then it gets node 1+?
<qhartman> once that's up do the "juju deploy..." and it will bring up another
<Term1nal> ah
<qhartman> so, magicrobotmonkey, if you're happy w/ cobbler, why are you messing w/ maas?
<magicrobotmonkey> openstack
<magicrobotmonkey> the maas/juju seemed like a good way to get it going
<qhartman> yeah
<Term1nal> Yeah, I tried doing a foreman/staypuft plugin install of RDO openstack
<Term1nal> but getting foreman setup and shit, and installing the staypuft plugin...
<qhartman> yeah, I'm not far from giving up on maas / juju and just rolling some shell scripts
<qhartman> at least then I'd get some insight into what's going on
<qhartman> this just feels like it would be useful long term
<Term1nal> only the latest pre-release version of foreman had the staypuft plugin in the repo, but it was an OLD version that was not compatible with the version of foreman for which the plugin was in the repo for...
<Term1nal> So I would have to install from source
<Term1nal> and it's all ruby, and screw ruby.
<Term1nal> best I had so far was packstack (RDO) on CentOS
<Term1nal> the only collection that I've had that got a running openstack platform, on a single box even, in less than an hour.
<Term1nal> with only a few commands.
<magicrobotmonkey> I'd give cobbbler a look, qhartman
<qhartman> yeah?
<qhartman> It looks interesting on the surface
<magicrobotmonkey> its in between a bunch of shell scripts and maas
<magicrobotmonkey> If you're already familiar with pxebooting, it'll be cake for you to get going
<qhartman> I actually haven't had much trouble with MAAS, aside from the unreliable WOL, it's the juju that has bugged me
<magicrobotmonkey> yea thats pretty much my experience too
<qhartman> since my deployment needs aren't quite what they want to do, it's been tough figuring out the right way to tweak things
<magicrobotmonkey> i need a primer on whats going on behind the scenes or something
<qhartman> yeah, me too
<magicrobotmonkey> it probably doesnt help that my first experience with it is attacking a project with the complexity of openstack
<qhartman> there are a million how-to's but there's very little (that I've found) that goes under the covers
<qhartman> heh
<qhartman> <-also
<magicrobotmonkey> i think it did an ok job of deploying
<magicrobotmonkey> other than some handholding keystone around proxies
<magicrobotmonkey> but the networking is as confusing as crap
<magicrobotmonkey> I'm starting to think i might have a driver issue
<qhartman> yeah, all the stuff it's done right, is like magic, but when things go weird, or don't support being installed on the same host as one another, or some other corner-case I have the knack of finding, it's tricky to pick apart
<magicrobotmonkey> exactly
<qhartman> and yeah, openstack networking is a PITA
<qhartman> all I want is my VMs to be bridged onto the main network, and get their DHCP DNS handled by the stuff I have in place
<magicrobotmonkey> heh all i want is any connectivity from my nodes
<qhartman> no SDN, so single router to hide them, none of that
<magicrobotmonkey> i dont care how
<qhartman> so, if you are using the flatdhcpmanager
<qhartman> I've found that the charms don't correctly install the nova-network package on the compute nodes
<magicrobotmonkey> yup
<qhartman> the OS and juju guys I've talked swear it's supposed to
<magicrobotmonkey> i switched to using neutron and got further
<qhartman> but I'll be damned if I can see how
<qhartman> Installed those by hand, and it got working
<magicrobotmonkey> yea it totally doesnt add any bridges
<magicrobotmonkey> now im at the point where it gets all set up
<magicrobotmonkey> and seems right
<magicrobotmonkey> and then my external interface goes dark
<qhartman> Yeah, it seems like neutron is supported better, but the last thing I want is all my VMs getting their traffic siphoned through a single host
<magicrobotmonkey> yea no kidding
<magicrobotmonkey> im still shooting for POC though
<magicrobotmonkey> so just anything working would be nice
<qhartman> yeah, I've managed to get there a couple times, but I hven't been able to repeat it consistently
<magicrobotmonkey> heh
<qhartman> last time one of the dhcp servers started talking on the main network and started fucking people up
<qhartman> still not sure why
<qhartman> I had everything working, and then adding a second compute node made that happen
<magicrobotmonkey> haha
<magicrobotmonkey> with its own dhcp?
<qhartman> apparently. I had left the office already by the time it manifested, so I just shut everything down
<qhartman> and have since nuked it all since I knew it was being bad, but not sure where
<Term1nal> well I'll ask here since ubuntu-server is dead
<jtv> Adding a node should never add a DHCP server...  Only editing the cluster network interfaces should do that.
<qhartman> jtv, yeah, my best guess is that adding the second node made juju decide that the dnsmasq needed to be talking on the main interface so the other compute node could reach it
<qhartman> and nobody noticed it was causing trouble until their lease expired
<jtv> Hmm... maas doesn't run any dnsmasq.
<qhartman> jtv, yeah, this has wandered into openstack territory
<jtv> That does fit the story better I think.  :)
<rvba> jtv: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1317677
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317677 in MAAS "Spurious error in celery.log: [2014-05-07 19:36:14,895: ERROR/Worker-4] Ignoring DHCP scan for virbr0, it no longer exists. Check your cluster interfaces configuration." [Low,Triaged]
<jtv> Cool.
<Term1nal> hmmm
<Term1nal> so I tried to deploy --to 0/lxc/0
<Term1nal> do I need to -make- containers first before I can deploy to them?
<Term1nal> how's that work?
<qhartman> no
<qhartman> do juju deploy --to lxc:0
<qhartman> and that should do it
<qhartman> start a new lxc container on node 0
<qhartman> you only use the 0/lxc/0 -style notation when referring to existing nodes/containers
<Term1nal> gotcha
<Term1nal> so, if I do the deploy lxc:0, does that start it on a new node? can I specify a node to start the lxc on as well?
<qhartman> after you have a couple running, examine the output of juju status and it will become clear
<qhartman> the 0 refers to the node
<Term1nal> OH
<Term1nal> so I run lxc:0, that spins up a container ON 0
<qhartman> so if you do multiple lxc:0 commands, it will spin up multiple containers on 0
<qhartman> yup
<Term1nal> oh sweet :3
<Term1nal> that's neat.
<qhartman> yeah, I have like a dozen lxc's running on my node 0
<Term1nal> I deployed mysql and rabbit mq to node 0, and openstack-dashboard to lxc:0
<qhartman> sure
<qhartman> I did the opposite, gave rabbit and mysql their own containers, and put the dash on the node directly
<Term1nal> ah
<qhartman> The reason I went that way is that the dash needs to be user-facing
<Term1nal> ohhhh
<Term1nal> that makes sense
<Term1nal> can I move a service into a container?
<Term1nal> or just redeploy
<qhartman> I think you'd have to destroy it and redeploy it
<Term1nal> ok fair enough
<qhartman> not sure though
 * qhartman is still wearing his newb hat
<Term1nal> So you can't have containers user-facing?
<Term1nal> don't they get their own virtual IPs or what have you?
<qhartman> dunno. they seem to only have single interfaces and they get their IPs from the admin-side network
<qhartman> I'm sure it can be changed, but I've no idea how
<qhartman> and on my physical boxes, I have eth0 as admin-side, and eth1 as user-side
<qhartman> it seems like there should be a maas/juju/openstack channel to talk about the whole stack to help avoid the semi-OT talk in one channel or the other.
<Term1nal> yeah I agree :D
<Term1nal> it really involves all 3
<qhartman> ok  join majuos
<Term1nal> lol
<rvba> allenap: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1317682
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1317682 in MAAS "The cluster takes a long time to connect to the region." [High,Triaged]
#maas 2014-05-09
<d_`> can you PXE boot off a tagged VLAN?
<jtv> d_`: I hear it's supposed to be possible — but I guess you'd need to convince your boot agent to request DHCP on that VLAN.
#maas 2014-05-10
<Term1nal> Maybe use iPXE and set it manually to what server you want to boot from without DHCP?
<Azendale> I seem to be having some trouble with MAAS resolving DNS names. It seems to work some of the time (only for some MAAS machines). It does this even if I directly query the MAAS server. I wrote a question about this on AU, but haven't heard anything. http://askubuntu.com/questions/462680/
<Azendale> This seems like a bug, but I haven't found anyone else mentioning what seems like an obvious thing, so I'm guessing I'm doing something wrong
<Azendale> I'm having trouble with MAAS resolving DNS addresses for nodes. It will resolve some of them, but not all of them. I have tried using dig to directly query MAAS, and the DNS server will give an answer for some nodes but not others. I can tell that the actual nodes whose DNS is not being resolved are able to get on the network, because I did a packet capture, discovered their address, and then tried pinging it, which worked. I have a sosreport I collected availa
<Azendale> How/where does MAAS store the DNS "database" file for bind? How is it generated? Is there a log I can look at to see why the DNS server isn't adding a record for a machine?
#maas 2015-05-04
<thetrav> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/11/20/maas-1-7-one-maas-multiple-operating-systems/ <- anyone know how to get/build non ubuntu images for MaaS ?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<bmorriso> Could anyone offer any insight into why this is failing http://paste.ubuntu.com/10955562/ ?
<mup> Bug #1451490 was opened: Installation failed with exception: Unexpected error while running command. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451490>
<mup> Bug #1451568 was opened: Unable to Add Hardware -> Machine without a Power Type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451568>
<mup> Bug #1451580 was opened: Add Hardware -> Machine with incomplete Power Type blocked without notification <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451580>
<mup> Bug #1451591 was opened: MAC Address UI fields appear to disallow the selection of field content <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451591>
<mup> Bug #1451591 changed: MAC Address UI fields appear to disallow the selection of field content <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451591>
<mup> Bug #1451591 was opened: MAC Address UI fields appear to disallow the selection of field content <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451591>
#maas 2015-05-05
<mup> Bug #1451490 changed: Installation failed with exception: Unexpected error while running command. <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451490>
<jgrassler> Good morning.
<jgrassler> Is there some kind of trick to getting a hwe-u Kernel into a MAAS controller's boot images?
<jgrassler> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs1.5/hardware-enablement-kernels.html seems to suggest it being a simple matter of adding 'hwe-u' to the 'subarches' key for the release in question, but reality looks otherwise:
<jgrassler> It works fine for a hwe-t Kernel, but for the hwe-u nothing gets added.
<etbusch> Good morning all, I'm doing my first install, and am having trouble gettign my second NIC to act as a dhcp server, after putting in settings, ifconfig states that the interface is still down. Nodes connected to the second nic don't see a DHCP server when they boot PXE. What am I doing wrong here?
<mup> Bug #1451852 was opened: Legacy VMware "add chassis" option should be removed <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451852>
<mup> Bug #1451856 was opened: maas-proxy squid file limit reached <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451856>
<mup> Bug #1451857 was opened: Probe-and-enlist for VMware needs to update VM config to use PXE boot <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451857>
<mup> Bug #1451591 changed: MAC Address UI fields appear to disallow the selection of field content <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451591>
<mup> Bug #1427160 changed: d-i allocates all disk space to /home <cts> <openstack> <MAAS:Invalid> <partman-auto (Ubuntu):Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1427160>
<mup> Bug #1452053 was opened: Edit node name on node details page switches between '*.maas' and '*.local' <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452053>
#maas 2015-05-06
<mup> Bug #1452053 changed: Edit node name on node details page switches between '*.maas' and '*.local' <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452053>
<mup> Bug #1452154 was opened: Node's hostname field contains a domain part (.local by default) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452154>
<voidspace> hey, I'm investigating a juju bug with maas
<voidspace> I'd like to interrogate the maas database and see what dhcp entries it is holding
<voidspace> how do I do that - is via a python shell best, or directly connecting to the db?
<voidspace> "maas-region-admin shell" apparently :-)
<mgz_> github appears to be down at present - we can't land code currently
<mgz_> I'll update later
<mgz_> whoops, sorry maas
<mup> Bug #1452276 was opened: Not using upstart/systemd instance job support (using daemontools) <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452276>
<nodtkn> Good morning all.  Anyone with experience booting ARM X-Gene?
<mup> Bug #1451568 changed: Unable to Add Hardware -> Machine without a Power Type <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451568>
<nodtkn> exit
<nodtkn> exit
<mup> Bug #1086307 changed: [precise] provisioning servers can not be enlisted to the MAAS server using Avahi <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086307>
<mup> Bug #1217758 changed: Region worker logs error: MAAS_URL not set <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1217758>
<mup> Bug #1285156 changed: maas-import-pxe-files uses MD5SUMS when stronger hashes are available <security> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1285156>
<mup> Bug #1288569 changed: MAAS doesn't allow me to Fast Path install arbitrary cloud images <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288569>
<mup> Bug #1308194 changed: MAAS does not securely wipe nodes between provisioning <node-lifecycle> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308194>
<matdir> Anybody have links to setting xgene or other system to network boot MAAS from uboot?
<wallyworld> blake_r: hey, you still online?
#maas 2015-05-07
<mup> Bug #1452557 was opened: 1.8b4 unable to select "secure disk wipe" when releasing <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452557>
<mup> Bug #1450729 was opened: juju should be able to use nodes acquired by the same user in MAAS <deploy> <landscape> <maas-provider> <juju-core:Triaged> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450729>
<wallyworld> rvba: hey, i've finally implemented maas storage in juju. it's based entirely on the maas/juju spec. i've not managed to test it live, but it will be in a juju 1.24 beta due out tomorrow. if the spec i correct and my implementation of the spec is correct, it should work, maybe :-)
<rvba> wallyworld: fingers crossed :)
<wallyworld> yeah
<wallyworld> my kvm maas still doesn't work
<wallyworld> node fails to transition to deployed
<wallyworld> it does power on ok though which was the issue previosuly
<wallyworld> but this is 1.8 beta4 so maybe there's an issue somewhere. but we'll see tomorrow if storage works
<mup> Bug #1450765 changed: 1.8b4: Can't delete block of 151 nodes - delete operation fails afterwards <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450765>
<mup> Bug #1452716 was opened: Unable to delete a node when the DHCP server is down on the cluster <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452716>
<mup> Bug #1443700 changed: Node.release is not using post_commit hooks <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443700>
<mup> Bug #1443700 was opened: Node.release is not using post_commit hooks <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443700>
<mup> Bug #1443700 changed: Node.release is not using post_commit hooks <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443700>
<mup> Bug #1452832 was opened: 1.8b4: isc-dhcp-server service status always stop/waiting while dhcpd process shows running <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452832>
<mup> Bug #1452832 changed: 1.8b4: isc-dhcp-server service status always stop/waiting while dhcpd process shows running <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452832>
<mup> Bug #1452927 was opened: Clicking on a tag on the node details page doesn't take me to a listing of nodes with that tag <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452927>
<mup> Bug #1452929 was opened: OS selection for "Deploy" action should show the actual default OS instead of "default OS" <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452929>
<mup> Bug #1452931 was opened: Storage section in node detail page doesn't have 'model' underlined in column header until it's clicked <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452931>
#maas 2015-05-08
<mup> Bug #1452957 was opened: Error: No compatible version found: pangyp@'am11/pangyp' running "make all" <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452957>
<harushimo> Set the ‘Router IP’ to the default gateway for this private network
<harushimo> what does this mean? I'm not following
<harushimo> Is it done when you use ifconfig?
<firl> anyone able to help me diagnose why my one node in MAAS isn’t properly discovering my raid drives as 2 drives? they are set up as raid 0 and the lshw shows the data
<mup> Bug #1452929 changed: OS selection for "Deploy" action should show the actual default OS instead of "default OS" <oil> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452929>
<mup> Bug #1453132 was opened: regiond issue causes clusterd to disconnect <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453132>
<darknet> hi guys....is there someone can help me with MaaS
<darknet> anyone is available to help me? thanks in advance
<roadmr> darknet: I suggest you just ask your question and if someone can help, they will
<darknet> ok my problem is that: when I try to run the following command "maas-provision install-shared-secret" on Cluster Controller obtain the following error "usage: __main__.py [-h] [-c FILENAME]       {atomic-write,customize-config,generate-dhcp-config,install-uefi-config,start-cluster-controller,upgrade-cluster}
<darknet>                    ...
<darknet> __main__.py: error: invalid choice: 'install-shared-secret' (choose from u'atomic-write', u'customize-config', u'generate-dhcp-config', u'install-uefi-config', u'start-cluster-controller', u'upgrade-cluster') root@ubuntu:/home/richardsith# clear". I'd like to add another Cluster on already exist Region Controller. Anyone can help me?
<darknet> I've found that command on chengelog of MaaS
<darknet> has anyone added a Cluster Controller on a Region Controller installing the secret key on Cluster?
<cmagina> so i have a machine being managed by maas, i need to access the console as i am reconfiguring the networking, but it seems the console is locked. is there a way to get console access?
<firl> anyone know how to ad a custom Commisioning agent? I am having issues with block devices being detected and wanted to use vivid instead of 14.04
<mup> Bug #1453168 was opened: <acronym> HTML element has been obsoleted <MAAS:New for ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453168>
<mup> Bug #1453192 was opened: 1.8b4 Sort by styling on filters misleading <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453192>
<mup> Bug #1453192 changed: 1.8b4 Sort by styling on filters misleading <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453192>
<mup> Bug #1453192 was opened: 1.8b4 Sort by styling on filters misleading <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453192>
<mup> Bug #1453192 changed: 1.8b4 Sort by styling on filters misleading <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453192>
<mup> Bug #1453192 was opened: 1.8b4 Sort by styling on filters misleading <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453192>
#maas 2015-05-09
<osryan> is anyone using maas on 15.04 and unable to enlist a node? i keep getting errors in the node console saying "iscsistart: connect to x.x.x.x:3260 failed (Connection refused). The IP addres in the error is correctly the MAAS controller but can't seem to make a connection.
<osryan> this is ubuntu 15.04 with maas 1.7.3 installed
<roaksoax> osryan: try restarting tgtd
<osryan> thanks, restarting now. will see in a minute
<osryan> roaksoax: didn't work, so i restarted the whole maas server and now my web interface is hosed. i think i have something else wrong. will keep troubleshooting. thanks
<osryan> wow, i have a disk space problem. 20 GB hard drive completely filled
<osryan> thatll do it
<osryan> looks like /var/lib/maas/boot-resources/cache is taking up 12GB of space. I'm not sure if that's normal or not, it seems excessive and wasn't an issue with the previous version that shipped with 14.04
<osryan> roaksoax: thank you for the help. after fixing my disk space issue, the problem persisted and restarting tgt fixed it immediately. much appreciated, it was driving me crazy
#maas 2015-05-10
<mup> Bug #1453481 was opened: 1.8b5: have to page down to get to UI in firefox <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1453481>
#maas 2016-05-09
<mup> Bug #1579655 opened: Feature Request: Lock nodes to avoid accidental de-commission / release actions <feature> <lock> <node> <password> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579655>
<mup> Bug #1579655 changed: Feature Request: Lock nodes to avoid accidental de-commission / release actions <feature> <lock> <node> <password> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579655>
<mup> Bug #1579655 opened: Feature Request: Lock nodes to avoid accidental de-commission / release actions <feature> <lock> <node> <password> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579655>
<mup> Bug #1579729 opened: DHCP Snippets: The toggle buttons cannot be deactivated <design> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579729>
<neiljerram> Would you expect a MAAS controller on Trusty to be able to deploy a Xenial distro onto a node?
<brendand> neiljerram, yes
<brendand> neiljerram, what version to you have?
<neiljerram> brendand, Thanks.
<neiljerram> brendand, I have MAAS 1.9.1.
<brendand> neiljerram, for sure then
<brendand> neiljerram, let us know if you have any problems
<neiljerram> brendand, I've been seeing the boot failure that is described at https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1577838
<neiljerram> brendand, I wondered if it might be a problem with the Xenial image, so have been trying this intermittently over the last few weeks.
<brendand> neiljerram, could be something unusual to that piece of hw
<neiljerram> brendand, It's a vSphere VM.
<neiljerram> brendand, I mean, both the MAAS controller and the target node are vSphere VMs.
<brendand> ok
<neiljerram> brendand, But I also have some baremetal in the same MAAS cluster, and Xenial deployment failed on those too.  In those cases I didn't yet go to their console, to investigate if it was the same problem.
<neiljerram> brendand, Is MAAS with vSphere VMs a common setup?
<brendand> neiljerram, not that i'm aware of
<neiljerram> neiljerram, OK, so perhaps my next step should be to take a closer look at what goes wrong when I try to deploy Xenial on one of the baremetal machines.
<neiljerram> brendand, Thanks for your help - you've eliminated one of the main uncertainties that I had!
<mup> Bug #1579150 changed: MAAS 1.8 - can't provision nodes <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579150>
<mup> Bug #1579655 changed: Feature Request: Lock nodes to avoid accidental de-commission / release actions <feature> <lock> <node> <password> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579655>
<mup> Bug #1579758 opened: No advanced networking for non Ubuntu OS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579758>
<mup> Bug #1579758 changed: No advanced networking for non Ubuntu OS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579758>
<roaksoax> neiljerram: please upgrade to 1.9.2
<neiljerram> roaksoax, Aha, thanks!  So am I seeing a known problem that 1.9.2 fixes?
<roaksoax> neiljerram: due to a change in python-distroinfo MAAS 1.9 is no longer able to commission machines becuase Xenial is not a supported commissioning image in 1.9
<neiljerram> neiljerram, And 1.9.2 fixes that?
<roaksoax> neiljerram: yes
<neiljerram> roaksoax, Great, thanks, I will try that upgrade very soon.
<neiljerram> roaksoax, FYI I'm afraid it must be a different problem tripping me up.  After 1.9.2 upgrade I'm still seeing the boot issue that I was seeing before. ("disk/by-path/ip-172.18.203.214:3260-iscsi-iqn.2004-05.com.ubuntu:maas:ephemeral-ubuntu'amd64-hwe-x-xenial-daily-lun-1": Invalid path for Logical Volume ... Gave up waiting for root device)
<mup> Bug #1575946 changed: do-release-upgrade failure (trusty->xenial) when squid3 is installed <dist-upgrade> <landscape> <squid3 (Ubuntu):New> <ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575946>
<roaksoax> neiljerram: try restarting tgtd ?
<neiljerram> roaksoax, thanks.  I have two tgt error logs in syslog:
<neiljerram> roaksoax, 1. iser_ib_init(3355) Failed to initialize RDMA; load kernel modules?
<neiljerram> roaksoax, 2. bs_thread_open(428) failed to create a worker thread, 12 Resource temporarily unavailable
<roaksoax> neiljerram: interesting...
<roaksoax> doesn't seem like tgt has gotten an update lately that would break that
<neiljerram> roaksoax, I just tried modprobe rds_rdma and then restarting again - but no change in those logs
<roaksoax> neiljerram: is there anythin in kern.log or syslog or dmesg regarding apparmor ? i wonder if that's related
<neiljerram> roaksoax, In the last hour, no, nothing.
<roaksoax> ltrager: ^^ why would we have such a failure ?
<mup> Bug #1573046 changed: [SRU] 14.04 images not available for commissioning as distro-info --lts now reports xenial <landscape> <sts> <MAAS:Fix Released by andreserl> <maas (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <maas (Ubuntu Trusty):Confirmed> <maas (Ubuntu Wily):Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573046>
<mup> Bug #1579909 opened: [2.0b4] All dynamic range's configure PXE <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579909>
<mup> Bug #1579930 opened: maas-clusterd process respawning periodically - init: maas-clusterd main process ended, respawning <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579930>
#maas 2016-05-10
<neiljerram> brendand, roaksoax, FYI I just added a bit more investigation of my Xenial booting problem to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1577838
<youplabo1m> Hey :)
<youplabo1m> In few hours, I ll use MaaS to deploy 16.04 servers. Is it possible to configure zfs pools with it ? It will be perfect
<youplabo1m> for prepare LXD deploy :p
<youplabo1m> to
<kiko> youplabo1m, not yet with MAAS, unfortunately -- but you can definitely set up ZFS once Ubuntu is deployed
<kiko> youplabo1m, we added XFS support in MAAS 2.0 (currently in beta)
<youplabo1m> kiko: thx for this info :)
<kiko> youplabo1m, what will you use MAAS for?
<youplabo1m> kiko: deploy ubuntu 16.04 and replace KVM by LXD. And for LXD, I want use ZFS as storage
<youplabo1m> I ll configure zfs with ansible. no problemo :p
<kiko> awesome
<kiko> youplabo1m, curious how well does ansible play with MAAS? can it drive the MAAS API?
<youplabo1m> I never use it yet with MaaS. I am in my test periode phase
<kiko> interesting
<kiko> let me know what your experience is, a blog post would be killer
<youplabo1m> oki doki
<mup> Bug #1513485 changed: Commissioning doesn't update the IP of PXE interface UI, maybe due to lease parser failure <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1513485>
<mup> Bug #1577863 changed: [1.9.2] Using Xenial Kernel by default to enlist/commission and can't seem to be able to change it <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577863>
<mup> Bug #1580260 opened: [2.0a4] Reserved IP ranges should be allowed to be created by standard users <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580260>
<mup> Bug #1580279 opened: maas-cli 2.0 doesn't find 1.0 api <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580279>
<mup> Bug #1580280 opened: [2.0a4] Disks less than 4MB in size cause a traceback on the MAAS server <storage> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580280>
<mup> Bug #1580279 opened: maas-cli 2.0 doesn't find 1.0 api <amd64> <apport-bug> <xenial> <MAAS:New> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580279>
<mup> Bug #1580285 opened: [2.0b5] Machines successfully commission but don't get marked 'Ready' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580285>
<mup> Bug #1580299 opened: Failed to monitor services and update database. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580299>
<mup> Bug #1580299 changed: Failed to monitor services and update database. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580299>
<bugrum> Is there a reason why MAAS 2.0 no longer supports Wake-on-LAN? This is a really useful feature
<bugrum> The MAAS 2.0 Web UI no longer has it as an option
<bugrum> on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<kiko> roaksoax, see above wrt WoL
<kiko> roaksoax, why was it removed, truly?
<mup> Bug #1580350 opened: [2.0b5] AMT machines using wsman do not netboot <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580350>
#maas 2016-05-11
<mup> Bug #1580396 opened: Unauthenticated HTTP GET request to instance metadata service raises exception <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580396>
<mup> Bug #1520645 changed: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
<mup> Bug #1553855 changed: [2.0a1] Enlistment results in bad IPMI passwords <MAAS:Triaged by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553855>
<mup> Bug #1520645 opened: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
<mup> Bug #1553855 opened: [2.0a1] Enlistment results in bad IPMI passwords <MAAS:Triaged by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553855>
<mup> Bug #1520645 changed: Unable to enlist node in gMAAS <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1520645>
<mup> Bug #1553855 changed: [2.0a1] Enlistment results in bad IPMI passwords <MAAS:Triaged by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553855>
<mup> Bug #1580405 opened: Exceptions raised during commissioning not raised <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580405>
<mup> Bug #1580405 changed: Exceptions raised during commissioning not raised <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580405>
<mup> Bug #1580405 opened: Exceptions raised during commissioning not raised <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580405>
<bobafet90210> I'm setting up some add'l nodes on a MAAS cluster
<bobafet90210> and the new machines have an internal hardware RAID controller
<bobafet90210> do I have to configure this prior to commissioning?
<bobafet90210> the documentation isn't very clear
<bobafet90210> the machines have all initially been able to PXE boot without any issues
<bobafet90210> It just lsts the systems as having 0 disks
<bobafet90210> which makes me think I need to go back and configure the hardware RAID in advance
<bobafet90210> it just means I have to go back to the data center..
<mup> Bug #1562226 changed: MAAS assigns the same IP address to multiple servers when deploying custom images <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1562226>
<mup> Bug #1577978 changed: [2.0b4] Reconfigured VLAN HA to 'deselect' secondary rack controller, but didn't happen <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577978>
<godleon> Hi all, can I have a post install script when to deploy Linux to bare metal?
<mup> Bug #1580561 opened: [UX] No indication that MAC address is required when creating a machine <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580561>
<SaltySolomon> Hi, why is maas 2.0 beta standard install when it isn't even close to stable?
<roaksoax> SaltySolomon: because MAAS 1.x is not supported in Xenial. MAAS 2.0 is stable enought and preview for what's comming to xenial in the next couple of months
<SaltySolomon> I tried it out on the new LTS and it was pretty buggy
<roaksoax> SaltySolomon: the latest beta is available in ppa:maas/next
<SaltySolomon> I couldn't add any subnets and I don't know if I am a fan of the way dhcp servers are asigned
<roaksoax> SaltySolomon: have you tried beta4 ?
<SaltySolomon> No, I went back to 1.9.1 because it was stable
<brendand> roaksoax, subnets can only be deleted - i wasn't sure if that was a bug
<roaksoax> SaltySolomon: the latter, how DHCP servers are assigned ? I don't understand that statement, or what you mean exactly, but the way how DHCP it used to work in 1.X series, but the concepts around it have changed to support HA
<SaltySolomon> HA?
<roaksoax> brendand: that's a bug for sure. Is this reproduceable in beta4 ?
<roaksoax> brendand: i thought that was fixed
<SaltySolomon> It was pretty confusing and there was almost no documenation for such a big change
<roaksoax> SaltySolomon: high availability
<roaksoax> SaltySolomon: did you look at: http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs2.0/rack-configuration.html#providing-dhcp-ha ?
<brendand> roaksoax, well i certainly can't edit one. where is the option to create one supposed to be?
<brendand> i'll check the docs actually
<roaksoax> brendand: the edit part landed in beta4
<SaltySolomon> Yeah, I used it but then I think I killed the MAAS install with my changes
<brendand> roaksoax, i'm running trunk
<brendand> roaksoax, i don't see any edit option or a way to save things on the page. although fields seems to be editable (some of them)
<roaksoax> brendand: updating is inline editing
<roaksoax> brendand: so there's no edit button
<brendand> roaksoax, ok. i think that's incongruous with the rest of the ui, but if that's how it's supposed to work. what about adding?
<roaksoax> brendand: you can add new subnets on the networks page
<roaksoax> brendand: there's an action for it
<brendand> ok i see it
<mup> Bug #1579930 changed: maas-clusterd process respawning periodically - init: maas-clusterd main process ended, respawning <oil> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579930>
<edaddou> I got some trouble in installing image boot for MAAS
<mark-casey> would anyone mind taking a look at these custom image import commands and see if there is anything obviously wrong I'm doing before I open a bug? Images Status reads out-of-sync https://github.com/ropsoft/mass_script/blob/master/setup.bash#L128-L147
<mark-casey> oh... 2.0.0 (beta4+bzr4985) on Xenial btw
<mup> Bug #1580702 opened: [2.0b5] observed IP's address don't expire and are not removed (from DNS nor Subnet) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580702>
<mup> Bug #1580712 opened: 1.9: dhcp update error: str object has no attribute mac <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580712>
<mup> Bug #1580749 opened: [2.0a4] No API or constraints filter for interface tags <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580749>
<mup> Bug #1580749 changed: [2.0a4] No API or constraints filter for interface tags <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580749>
<mup> Bug #1580749 opened: [2.0a4] No API or constraints filter for interface tags <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580749>
<mup> Bug #1580405 changed: Exceptions raised during commissioning not raised <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580405>
<mup> Bug #1580771 opened: [2.0b5] unregisterConnection() missing 1 required positional argument: 'host' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580771>
<mup> Bug #1580772 opened: [2.0a4] cannot create a dynamic range when an observed IP address exists  <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580772>
<mup> Bug #1580405 opened: Exceptions raised during commissioning not raised <MAAS:In Progress> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580405>
#maas 2016-05-12
<mup> Bug #1580817 opened: [2.0b4] twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580817>
<mup> Bug #1580818 opened: Unable to download daily images <MAAS:New> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580818>
<mup> Bug #1580827 opened: [2.0b4 U] I can 'add special filesystem' when the machine is deployed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580827>
<mup> Bug #1580817 changed: [2.0b4] twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly. <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580817>
<mup> Bug #1580817 opened: [2.0b4] twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly. <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580817>
<mup> Bug #1580817 changed: [2.0b4] twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly. <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580817>
<mup> Bug #1580817 opened: [2.0b4] twisted.internet.error.ConnectionDone: Connection was closed cleanly. <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580817>
<mup> Bug #1580702 changed: [2.0b5] observed IP's address don't expire and are not removed (from DNS nor Subnet) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580702>
<mup> Bug #1581130 opened: Image status stays out-of-sync after adding custom image <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581130>
<mup> Bug #1581130 changed: Image status stays out-of-sync after adding custom image <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581130>
<mup> Bug #1580702 opened: [2.0b5] observed IP's address don't expire and are not removed (from DNS nor Subnet) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580702>
<mup> Bug #1580702 changed: [2.0b5] observed IP's address don't expire and are not removed (from DNS nor Subnet) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580702>
<mup> Bug #1581130 opened: Image status stays out-of-sync after adding custom image <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581130>
<bdx> blake_r: nice work on the gui ipranges bits!
<kiko> my t-shirt says blake_r rocks
<bdx> maas-dhcp-peeps: whats the status of this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1521618
<bdx> maas-dhcp-peeps: can we get some <3 ^ ?
<Guest15286> Hello, I had a quick question regarding the supported operating systems for MAAS. Can Debian be used? Does it require a custom image? I see the Debian installer has been deprecated in favor of Curtain. How does this affect preseed?
<mup> Bug #1581155 opened: nameserver entry for maas server added even though network is unmanaged <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581155>
<roaksoax> Guest15286: you will need a custom image
<roaksoax> Guest15286: you can use curtin_userdata to preseed stuff
<Guest15286> roaksoax: thanks, will give it a shot.
<kiko> roaksoax, are there any docs on custom images?
<bdx> hey whats up everyone?
<bdx> can we have 'auto <iface>' added to the interfaces template please?
<bdx> it super annoying having to go ifup all my interfaces post deploy
<bdx> but, this might be a juju thing actually
<bdx> here -> https://github.com/juju/juju/issues/5386
<kiko> that's weird -- I think our eni config does write auto correctly, doesn't it blake_r?
<blake_r> kiko: bdx: yes we auto up all interfaces
<blake_r> ofcouse MAAS needs to know about the interface
<blake_r> so if you added the interface to the machine after commissioning you need to commission again
<kiko> thanks
<mup> Bug #1580818 changed: Unable to download daily images <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580818>
<roaksoax> the question is what version fo MAAS is being used
<mup> Bug #1580818 opened: Unable to download daily images <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580818>
<mup> Bug #1580818 changed: Unable to download daily images <MAAS:Invalid> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580818>
<dpb1_> roaksoax: how do I set mtu in maas 1.9
<dpb1_> ?
<roaksoax> dpb1_: maas <user> vlan update 0 103 mtu=9000 for example
<dpb1_> roaksoax: thx
<dpb1_> worked
<rubbercable> i have an hp-microserver-ilo-card : how do i add this to MAAS support?
<rubbercable> http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02948881.pdf
<mup> Bug #1581219 opened: [2.0b4 UI] MAAS WebUI doesn't quickly refresh when deleting machines <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581219>
<mup> Bug #1581224 opened: [2.0b5] domain details page does not update as the domain contents change <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581224>
<mup> Bug #1581250 opened: Maas assign same IP to multiple nodes including juju bootstrap node <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581250>
<mup> Bug #1581250 changed: Juju replaces /e/n/i with a bridge that DHCP's and causes machine to get a different IP from assigned <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581250>
<mup> Bug #1581250 opened: Juju replaces /e/n/i with a bridge that DHCP's and causes machine to get a different IP from assigned <oil> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581250>
#maas 2016-05-13
<mup> Bug #1580818 opened: Unable to download daily images <MAAS:New> <maas-images:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1580818>
<yuanyou_> Hi all,I have an error when deploy maas,who can help me ?
<yuanyou_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/mKKYFqTZ/
<michael_> Does anyone know where I can find some documentation on customizing Ubuntu images? Really the only thing i need to do is add a network driver.
<mup> Bug #1581318 changed: Power type selections not available and cli machines create reports unknown parameters <cdo-qa> <enlist> <ipmi> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581318>
<mup> Bug #1581318 opened: Power type selections not available and cli machines create reports unknown parameters <cdo-qa> <enlist> <ipmi> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581318>
<mup> Bug #1581453 opened: [UI] Top of machine details page is shifted if actions are performed when scrolled down <confusing-ui> <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581453>
<rosos1233> hello!
<rosos1233> I am trying to install a node to maas and I have downloaded the appropriate images but when the node boots from network and find maas it says  "could not find kernel image"
<rosos1233> is there anywhere that I can look to understand whats going on?
<rosos1233> my node is set with linux ubuntu 64 14.0  and I have downloaded the same images
<rosos1233> i tried also  with the generic type for the node but did not succeed
<rosos1233> hello?
<rosos1233> :)
<DavidRama> you have to download the images on the maas server
<DavidRama> did you do that ?
<mup> Bug #1581515 opened: Clock Skew Occurs during MAAS 2.0 Enlistments <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581515>
<rosos1233> yes :)
<rosos1233> anything else that I can search for?
<rosos1233> I have done excactly the same steps before and have worked but I made a format and now it gets me this error
<mup> Bug #1581515 changed: Clock Skew Occurs during MAAS 2.0 Enlistments <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581515>
<mup> Bug #1581515 opened: Clock Skew Occurs during MAAS 2.0 Enlistments <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581515>
<DavidRama> rosos1233 mm check that the tftp request uses the right nic maybe
<mup> Bug #1581515 changed: Clock Skew Occurs during MAAS 2.0 Enlistments <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581515>
<mup> Bug #1581553 opened: Maas 2.0 Deployment Failing on arm64 , Xenial <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581553>
<mup> Bug #1581553 changed: Maas 2.0 Deployment Failing on arm64 , Xenial <cloud-init:New> <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581553>
<mup> Bug #1581562 opened: Can't change FQDN <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581562>
<mup> Bug #1581562 changed: Can't change FQDN <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581562>
<mup> Bug #1581562 opened: Can't change FQDN <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581562>
<mup> Bug #1567197 changed: [UI 2.0 beta1] MAAS incorrectly reporting image import <MAAS:In Progress by trapnine> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567197>
<mup> Bug #1581609 opened: [2.0 CLI] maas user machine --help still claims "node" in several places <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581609>
<mup> Bug #1581654 opened: Region RPC losing connection and raising exception <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581654>
<jmmills> I'm guessing this question comes up somewhat frequently, but google hasn't enlightened me
<jmmills> but, how do I import an ISO into MaaS for boot
<jmmills> my specific use case: trying to get a node to boot RedHat's RHEV-H hypervisor iso
<jmmills> also, maas-image-builder doesn't seem to be available via apt
#maas 2016-05-14
<osifanatic1> is a 'rack controller' the new term for what is called a 'cluster controller' in the docs?
<roaksoax> osifanatic1: yes
<mup> Bug #1581723 opened: [2.0b5] request to http://192.168.10.27:5240/MAAS/metadata/status/4y3he8/latest failed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581723>
<mup> Bug #1581723 changed: [2.0b5] request to http://192.168.10.27:5240/MAAS/metadata/status/4y3he8/latest failed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581723>
<mup> Bug #1581723 opened: [2.0b5] request to http://192.168.10.27:5240/MAAS/metadata/status/4y3he8/latest failed <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581723>
<mup> Bug #1581727 opened: [2.0b5] django.db.utils.OperationalError: could not connect to server: Connection refused <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581727>
<mup> Bug #1581729 opened: [2.0b5] dns templates still in /etc/maas/templates <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581729>
<mup> Bug #1581730 opened: [2.0b5] Commissioning / enlistment templates in /etc/maas/templates <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581730>
<mup> Bug #1581734 opened: [2.0b5] installing maas-region-api and maas-dns should only configure bind when connected to the db <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581734>
<mup> Bug #1581737 opened: [2.0b5] When installing secondary region controller on its on, last image sync is never <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581737>
<mup> Bug #1581734 changed: [2.0b5] installing maas-region-api and maas-dns should only configure bind when connected to the db <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581734>
<mup> Bug #1581737 changed: [2.0b5] When installing secondary region controller on its on, last image sync is never <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581737>
<mup> Bug #1581734 opened: [2.0b5] installing maas-region-api and maas-dns should only configure bind when connected to the db <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581734>
<mup> Bug #1581737 opened: [2.0b5] When installing secondary region controller on its on, last image sync is never <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1581737>
<freak> hi
<freak> i have one question
#maas 2016-05-15
<mup> Bug #1556358 changed: [2.0prea2] django.core.exceptions.ValidationError: {'mac_address': ["'74:d4:35:89:bb:c' is not a valid MAC address."]} <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1556358>
<maileh> hi people
#maas 2017-05-08
<mup> Bug #1686887 opened: juju does not properly prioritize constraints in a v4 bundle <bundles> <cpe> <juju:Incomplete> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686887>
<mup> Bug #1689288 opened: Unable to update VLAN interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689288>
<mup> Bug #1689288 changed: Unable to update VLAN interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689288>
<mup> Bug #1689288 opened: Unable to update VLAN interface <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689288>
<mup> Bug #1689334 opened: [Device discovery] When adding a device the feedback should appear on the same row in the table as the device <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689334>
<mup> Bug #1689334 changed: [Device discovery] When adding a device the feedback should appear on the same row in the table as the device <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689334>
<mup> Bug #1689334 opened: [Device discovery] When adding a device the feedback should appear on the same row in the table as the device <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689334>
<mup> Bug #1689334 changed: [Device discovery] When adding a device the feedback should appear on the same row in the table as the device <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689334>
<mup> Bug #1689334 opened: [Device discovery] When adding a device the feedback should appear on the same row in the table as the device <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689334>
<mup> Bug #1688676 changed: Unable to delete rack controller running in snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688676>
<xygnal> mpontillo:  applied your code for the dhcp hostmap triggers.  does reigond need a restrt or just rackd?
<mpontillo> xygnal: the region needs to be restarted for that one. the triggers allow the region to notice when the host maps change and push the changes down to the rack
<xygnal> mpontillo: ty.  one more unrelaated question for you.  We are building an API of our own that lets us control certain details of what users ask for
<xygnal> mpontillo:  it should work out for us, but one problem - a UI user could bypass this and build direcly in the UI instead.   Is there/will there be a way to change this?
<mpontillo> xygnal: hmm, don't give them access to username/password or API keys maybe?
<xygnal> xygnal:  certain members on my team are quite obsessed with the idea of having a UI for the users, and they dont want to write their own.  thus they want them to be able to use the UI.
<xygnal> mpontillo is it safe to assume MAAS will never embrace that level of control?
<xygnal> mpontillo: one of the reasons for the API is being able to set things like user_data, which are not even exposed in the UI in the first place.
<mpontillo> xygnal: well, fine-grained permission control is something that is on the roadmap. and I can't guarantee that we won't enhance the UI to support something like that; we have some customers whose requirement is for the UI to do everything the API can do.
<mpontillo> xygnal: so I hate to sound like a sales drone, but if you want to influence the roadmap, consider buying a support contract =)
<mpontillo> xygnal: I do not believe we have any plans to expose that degree of functionality in the near future though.
<mpontillo> xygnal: or invest engineering time into contributing to MAAS yourself. patches welcome =)
<xygnal> mpontillo we might just do either one of those
<xygnal> :)
<mpontillo> looking forward to it
<xygnal> mpontillo do you have your own maas-specific support contracts, or do you piggy back on ubuntu's Advanced service or such?
<mpontillo> xygnal: I believe our normal Ubuntu Server contacts cover MAAS, but sometimes customers who need specific features will negotiate with our sales team for non-recurring engineering
<Bigtexun> Hey there!  I'm working with MAAS Version 2.1.3+bzr5573-0ubuntu1 (16.04.1), which is working great for deploying ubuntu nodes.  However I'm seeing issues with both centos7 and centos6.6.  6.6 deployes fine, but does not install my ssh key, so I can't log into the node.  7 starts to deploy, but once it boots up from the local filesystem, cloud-init complains
<Bigtexun> about a routing problem, asbd the interface chart chows that the only network interface present is the loopback interface, the ethernet interfaces are missing (or more properly the driver isn't present or didn't detect the ethernets.  The hardware is a HP DL360g7.  The same physical node is used for all tests, so the hardware is a constant.  I see a bug
<Bigtexun> report for the dl360g7, but the reported bug doesn't seem to be the same.  The console messages I saw that show the problem won't be logged on the MAAS server as there is no network connection present to send the logs back to the rack
<Bigtexun> Is there anything I am missing on getting centos running?
<mup> Bug #1688010 changed: [2.2rc4] Image selection for Ubuntu Core and Other repeat options <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688010>
<mup> Bug #1688010 opened: [2.2rc4] Image selection for Ubuntu Core and Other repeat options <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688010>
<mup> Bug #1688010 changed: [2.2rc4] Image selection for Ubuntu Core and Other repeat options <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688010>
#maas 2017-05-09
<mup> Bug #1689503 opened: Unable to deploy nodes from MaaS GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689503>
<mup> Bug #1689503 changed: Unable to deploy nodes from MaaS GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689503>
<mup> Bug #1689503 opened: Unable to deploy nodes from MaaS GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689503>
<mup> Bug #1689503 changed: Unable to deploy nodes from MaaS GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689503>
<mup> Bug #1689503 opened: Unable to deploy nodes from MaaS GUI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689503>
<mup> Bug #1689557 opened: replace iscsi usage in ephemeral image with rooturl <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689557>
<mup> Bug #1689557 changed: replace iscsi usage in ephemeral image with rooturl <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689557>
<mup> Bug #1689557 opened: replace iscsi usage in ephemeral image with rooturl <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689557>
<xygnal> mpontillo: any word on rc4 release?
<mup> Bug #1689603 opened: virsh pod creation fails with pre-existing machines <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689603>
<vasey> mpontillo: hey mike, i'm seeing this "ipmi-locate map pfn expected maping type uncached-minus for [mem-xxxx], got write-back" when i try to commisison a couple servers; they've got american megatrends BIOS and a BMC. any idea what's going wrong?
<mup> Bug #1689611 opened: Unable to launch landscape <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689611>
<mup> Bug #1689628 opened: remote_drives argument missing from get_pod_machine call in RSD pod compose method <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689628>
<mup> Bug #1689629 opened: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 opened: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mup> Bug #1689629 changed: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 changed: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mup> Bug #1689629 opened: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 opened: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mup> Bug #1689629 changed: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 changed: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mup> Bug #1689629 opened: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 opened: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mup> Bug #1689629 changed: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 changed: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mup> Bug #1689629 opened: Need to rescrape Logical Volumes and Targets another time after RSD node is composed. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689629>
<mup> Bug #1689630 opened: RSD composition with remote storage fails due to AttributeError <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689630>
<mpontillo> vasey: hmm, does this block your usage of MAAS, or just a curiosity? sometimes I see log spam from IPMI but most of the time it works anyway... so it's often hard to tell if it's just being excessively chatty
<mpontillo> xygnal: I think we're waiting on a few more bug fixes; roaksoax?
<Sanjay> Hello, I am having trouble in deploying nodes via maas
<Sanjay> can anyone please help me in troubleshooting
<Sanjay> hi
<Sanjay> anyone there who is working on this
#maas 2017-05-10
<pmatulis> San...
<mwhudson> oy you guys maas ftbfs with python 3.6: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/318957048/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.maas_2.2.0~rc3+bzr6025-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<roaksoax> mwhudson: that seems due to changes with python deps
<mup> Bug #1689838 opened: 'ValidationError' object has no attribute 'error_dict' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689838>
<mup> Bug #1689838 changed: 'ValidationError' object has no attribute 'error_dict' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689838>
<mup> Bug #1689838 opened: 'ValidationError' object has no attribute 'error_dict' <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689838>
<mup> Bug #1689852 opened: [2.2RC3] MAAS doesn't handle switching BIOS from Legacy to UEFI <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689852>
<sanjay> Hello
<sanjay> I required help in deploying nodes on MAAS
<sanjay> anyone please help me in troubleshooting
<stokachu> mpontillo: ^ may be network related
<sanjay> i am able to connect to node while deploying and also can ping external network (www.google.com)
<sanjay> hi
<stokachu> sanjay: please be patient someone will get back to you
<stokachu> sanjay: also a good idea is to run `sosreport` on your maas server
<sanjay> ok fine
<sanjay> hello
<xygnal> mpontillo: any way to clear the old devices discovered in Device Discovery?  Those systems do not exist anymore, but they are still in there with their original discover dates.
<xygnal> mpontillo: failing any CLI or UI method, what table are they kept in? :)
<mpontillo> xygnal: yeah, there is a 'discoveries clear all=true' API/CLI command. We're thinking about better ways to age out discoveries for MAAS 2.3
<mpontillo> sanjay: I'm on a plane right now so it's difficult to be of much help. ;-) but can you go into more detail about the problem you're having?
<sanjay> ok
<sanjay> thanks mpontillo for the same
<mup> Bug #1689954 opened: MAAS running in snap fails to start ntpd when host OS has ntp running <error-surface> <notifications> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689954>
<mpontillo> xygnal: if you wish to selectively clear things out, you may safely do so by deleting from the maasserver_neighbour table, IIRC
<mpontillo> sanjay: so what exactly is the problem?
<sanjay> ok
<mpontillo> sanjay: have you set up a dynamic IP range on the subnet you want to manage and enabled DHCP on the VLAN?
<sanjay> It assign a dynamic IP..
<sanjay> curtin is also installed successfully
<sanjay> after installation of OS on node it disconnect and then it say failed deployment
<sanjay> Also out of 4 nodes, i have already deployed in 1 node and for other 3 i m not able to
<sanjay> its the same mass, with same settings
<mup> Bug #1689959 opened: MAAS running in a snap reports the wrong operating system/release <snap> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689959>
<mup> Bug #1689959 changed: MAAS running in a snap reports the wrong operating system/release <snap> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689959>
<mup> Bug #1689959 opened: MAAS running in a snap reports the wrong operating system/release <snap> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689959>
<sanjay> PXE Request - local boot, Installation complete - Node disabled netboot
<sanjay> maas nodes failed after timout of 60 min
<sanjay> even if i increase to 4 hrs its also getting failed
<sanjay> also i m not able to see the log error
<sanjay> so that i can search on net
<sentinel_> hmmmm
<sentinel_> so i could use a bit of help
<sentinel_> i am new to maas and am just trying to get it to work right at this point
<sentinel_> and it's probably me doing something dumb
<sentinel_> anyone here posably able to help?
#maas 2017-05-11
<mup> Bug #1688354 opened: Race Condition in umount_partition() When Cleaning Up Loop Device <MAAS:New> <MAAS Image Builder:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688354>
<mup> Bug #1688354 changed: Race Condition in umount_partition() When Cleaning Up Loop Device <MAAS:New> <MAAS Image Builder:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688354>
<mup> Bug #1688354 opened: Race Condition in umount_partition() When Cleaning Up Loop Device <MAAS:New> <MAAS Image Builder:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688354>
<mup> Bug #1688354 changed: Race Condition in umount_partition() When Cleaning Up Loop Device <MAAS:New> <MAAS Image Builder:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688354>
<mup> Bug #1688354 opened: Race Condition in umount_partition() When Cleaning Up Loop Device <MAAS:New> <MAAS Image Builder:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688354>
<martijn1234> hey there! I've got a question... I've looked at the MAAS 2.1 API docs and accessed the API itself but I can't figure out what format its returning... the /api/2.0/version/ endpoint returns json, but the rest seems to be returning some sort of binary format?
<martijn1234> Or is this a stupid question? :p
<martijn1234> apparently its python pickle format
<sanjay> hi
<sanjay> i need help regarding deployment of nodes via maas
<mup> Bug #1690144 opened: Failed talking to pod: int() argument must be a string, a bytes-like object or a number, not 'NoneType' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690144>
<mup> Bug #1689603 changed: virsh pod creation fails with pre-existing machines <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1689603>
<sanjay> hi
<roaksoax> sanjay: please ask your question and someone who can help will reply
<mup> Bug #1690154 opened: block-curtin-poweroff doesn't work <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690154>
<sanjay> yes
<sanjay> after curtin installation its gets stucked
<vasey_> mpontillo: i'm past that issue now, though when I try to deploy ubuntu 17.04 i boot to a gnu grub bootloader with a "Local" option that doesn't have anything present
<vasey_> a manual installation of ubuntu works fine, but maas' deployment doesn't work
<roaksoax> sanjay: can you be a bit mroe specific ? the machine finishes curtin install, reboots, but then iut doesn't boot into the OS ?
<roaksoax> vasey_: that could be a grub issue, but if I follow, you deploy, the machine is marked as deployed but it doesn't boot ?
<roaksoax> vasey_: or it doesn't boot after restart ?
<vasey_> the status will remain "Deploying", it'll restart but won't boot into ubuntu post-installation, which appears to work
<roaksoax> vasey_: that seems like a efi related issue
<vasey_> it does. i've seen a message regarding "shimx64.efi" not being found, which looks like is related to secure boot, though that's disabled on my servers
<roaksoax> vasey_: do you have the latest firmware ? I do recall someone a couple weeks ago mentioning that upgrading their frimware fixed that for them
<roaksoax> vasey_: that said, I also have 1 machine which i have not yet looked at fuilly that I changed from legacy to EFI that doesn't boot, experiencing exactly the same as you are
<roaksoax> vasey_: but the other amchines (which are exactly the same type_ do work fine
<roaksoax> vasey_: but I was messing with the bios config
<roaksoax> so i think it must be bios/firmware
 * roaksoax tries to deploy 7.04
<vasey_> roaksoax: thanks, i'll look into that now
<sanjay> the machine finishes curtin install, reboots, but then iut doesn't boot into the OS ? yes
<sanjay> I have already delpoyed one node with same environment, but others are not getting deployed
<sanjay> Installation complete - Node disabled netboot	Thu, 11 May. 2017 15:13:09 PXE Request - installation	Thu, 11 May. 2017 14:45:58
<sanjay> after this failed to deployed
<roaksoax> sanjay: that means that the install process continued fine, but the machine rebooted and didn't contact MAAS to say "i'm actually deploed"
<roaksoax> sanjay: do you have a console log
<roaksoax> or any logs we can see to determine what may be wrong ?
<roaksoax> vasey_: let me know if that makes any difference
<roaksoax> vasey_: fwiw, i successfully deployed 17.04 on EFI with secure boot disabeld
<sanjay> no logs are also coming
<sanjay> just it shows failed deployment
<roaksoax> sanjay: do you have console logs ?
<roaksoax> sanjay: what about the full node event log ?
<sanjay> i have full node event log
<sanjay> May 11 19:13:11 vtnode-04 rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="8.16.0" x-pid="2001" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] exiting on signal 15.
<sanjay> this is last line..after that nothing...
<shewless> Hi. I've been using maas 2 for awhile now and I'm a big fan.  I have the need to add some new nodes and I want them to pxe off of a different interface then normal.  If I add maas to the appropriate fabric and "enable" dhcp on that vlan associated with that fabric will everything work like magic?
<shewless> Can I have 2 interfaces responding to DHCP/PXE or only 1?
<shewless> I think the "maas_url" in regiond and rackd is going to hose me.. because it's an IP that the new nodes won't have access to
<shewless> can I make the maas_url a dns name instead of an ip?
<shewless> or can I add multiple entries?
<sanjay> Queried node's BMC - Power state queried: on	Thu, 11 May. 2017 15:38:53 Node changed status - From 'Deploying' to 'Failed deployment'	Thu, 11 May. 2017 15:38:32 Marking node failed - Machine operation 'Deploying' timed out after 60 minutes.
<roaksoax> sanjay: the node failed to boot
<roaksoax> sanjay: after initial disk installation was completed
<roaksoax> sanjay: for that, can you get console logs ?
<roaksoax> shewless: yes you can make it a dns name
<roaksoax> shewless: you can have the rack provide dhcp on multiple vlans for sure too, but again, the region needs to be accessible for the machines
<roaksoax> shewless: because the machines access directly to the region to gather metadata
<shewless> roaksoax: thanks. is there anyway to make the region listen on multiple IPs?
<roaksoax> shewless: the region can listen on multiple IP's, but maas_url on rackd.conf is the IP your machines will be told to access
<roaksoax> shewless: so you can either use a dns name, or you can use a VIP that is reacheable for all the machines
<shewless> roaksoax: hmm. yeah the dns name thing probably won't work because I would have to make it two different IPs depending on the server that's booting
<shewless> maybe I could do a VIP.. kind of a weird scenario though
<shewless> so I could install HA proxy on my maas server
<shewless> then it could listen on both IPs and forward to localhost
<shewless> or rather.. forward to the maas_url?
<roaksoax> shewless: yes you could also do that
<shewless> either way my nodes are going to try and directly hit maas_url though.. for the metadata right?
<roaksoax> yes
<roaksoax> shewless: they will all hit maas_url if they are under the same rack
<shewless> roaksoax: Another option I have is to remove the "old" IP and just add the new one since all of my nodes will have an IP and fabric on the new one
<shewless> if I change the maas_url to a new IP.. will I break my existing nodes?
<shewless> for example will they stay "deployed" .. and if I reboot will they successfully boot from the hard drive?
<roaksoax> shewless: yes the machines will stay deployed
<roaksoax> shewless: i dont see why it should create other issues
<roaksoax> it is only really used for the deployment process
<roaksoax> (and commissioning, etc)
<shewless> roaksoax: thanks for the info.
<shewless> maas is awesome!
<roaksoax> :) thank you!
<sanjay> any suggestions
<sanjay> i have removed and reinstalled maas to but still facing same issue
<mup> Bug #1443519 changed: when bind reloading is locking, regiond complete blocks. <oil> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443519>
<mup> Bug #1688359 changed: Unable to power on machine on commissioning. <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688359>
<roaksoax> sanjay: check /etc/rackd.conf , does it have under maas_url an IP address that the machine you are deploying can contact ?
<roaksoax> sanjay: apart from that, without a console log, there's not much I can do to see what may be wrong
<mup> Bug #1690231 opened: MAAS auto-assigned gateway IP, while not allowing to reserve IP's in subnets. <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690231>
<sanjay> Hi Roaksoax,  i have checked /etc/rackd.conf , there is http://MASSIP:5240/MAAS
<sanjay> yes they can ping maas server, get dhcp ip
<sanjay> Queried node's BMC - Power state queried: on	Thu, 11 May. 2017 17:39:38 TFTP Request - libutil.c32	Thu, 11 May. 2017 17:39:30 TFTP Request - libcom32.c32	Thu, 11 May. 2017 17:39:29 TFTP Request - chain.c32	Thu, 11 May. 2017 17:39:29 PXE Request - local boot	Thu, 11 May. 2017 17:39:29
<sanjay> after this is will do Queried node's BMC - Power state queried:
<sanjay> and then get failed deployment
<mup> Bug #1690256 opened: [2.1.5] Commissioning fails using 14.04 due to invalid lsblk option <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690256>
#maas 2017-05-12
<mup> Bug #1690256 changed: [2.1.5] Commissioning fails using 14.04 due to invalid lsblk option <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690256>
<mup> Bug #1600249 changed: [UI] "IP address is already in use"  not surfaced in the UI <MAAS:Triaged> <MAAS 2.2:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1600249>
<xygnal> mpontillo: rc4 release yet? looks like you locked out all the open bugs
<roaksoax> xygnal: ppa:maas/next-proposed
<roaksoax> xygnal: it just needs annoucements, but I'm hungry and havent had breakfast :)
 * roaksoax bbl 
<xygnal> roaksoax: well done sir enjoy
<mup> Bug # changed: 1643640, 1666997, 1681878, 1682251, 1686169, 1686171, 1686234, 1686732, 1686736, 1686755, 1686757, 1687076, 1687463, 1687487, 1687500, 1687620, 1688009, 1688661, 1689628, 1689629, 1689630
<mup> Bug # opened: 1643640, 1666997, 1681878, 1682251, 1686169, 1686171, 1686234, 1686732, 1686736, 1686755, 1686757, 1687076, 1687463, 1687487, 1687500, 1687620, 1688009, 1688661, 1689628, 1689629, 1689630
<mup> Bug # changed: 1643640, 1666997, 1681878, 1682251, 1686169, 1686171, 1686234, 1686732, 1686736, 1686755, 1686757, 1687076, 1687463, 1687487, 1687500, 1687620, 1688009, 1688661, 1689628, 1689629, 1689630
<mpontillo> xygnal: looking forward to hearing how it works for you!
<mup> Bug #1690459 opened: MAAS should allow transitioning between all node types <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690459>
<mup> Bug #1690466 opened: Pod manager counts all virsh pools as available disk <MAAS:Triaged by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690466>
<mup> Bug #1690472 opened: Adding a pod with nodes already added as devices creates new machines <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690472>
<mup> Bug #1690472 changed: Adding a pod with nodes already added as devices creates new machines <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690472>
<mup> Bug #1690472 opened: Adding a pod with nodes already added as devices creates new machines <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690472>
#maas 2017-05-13
<ZetaSyanthis> So, probably a silly question, but I'm googling around and can't quite find the solution to this. I've got MaaS configured on a server, and the clients are able to PXE boot, but they're all kicking out "Can not apply stage final, no datasource found! Likely bad things to come!" I'm using the 16.04 daily for commissioning at the moment, about to try 14.04. Is this something to do with package
<ZetaSyanthis> respositories not yet syncing on the controllers, perhaps?
<ZetaSyanthis> No dice. And this is with MaaS 2.1.3 from the repos, FYI.
<sentinel_> so i am pretty new to maas and i want to know if what i am trying to do is posable
<sentinel_> see i am trying to get maas to work on some servers while being semi segrigated from the rest of a network
<pmatulis> vlan?
#maas 2018-05-07
<mup> Bug #1760744 changed: An error occurs when MAAS deploy Ubuntu 16.04.4 under UEFI mode on SystemX 3650 M5 <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1760744>
<someone_> Hello, can somebody help me with my maas configuration?
<someone_> I have a maas client set up, that provides an outdated IP to my clients when enlisting, leading to a failed enlisting of the client
<someone_> Only solution I have found yet was nuking the maas client and setting it up from scratch again
<mup> Bug #1769691 opened: UEFI Boot fails with TFTP Error PXE-E23 <pxe> <uefi> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769691>
<mup> Bug #1769699 opened: Maas DNS not working on Vmware ESXi <dns> <esxi> <vmware> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769699>
<mup> Bug #1769716 opened: [2.4] starting regiond wants to read rackd.conf <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769716>
<mup> Bug #1769742 opened: R740xd Fails to Deploy 18.04 <dellserver:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769742>
<mup> Bug #1769742 changed: R740xd Fails to Deploy 18.04 <curtin:New> <dellserver:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769742>
#maas 2018-05-08
<Ram___> Hello..
<Ram___> I am relatively new to using MAAS. I did a couple of hardware certifications successfully.
<Ram___> Facing any issue trying to certify another server  -Deployment failed.
<Ram___> Is this a place I can get help?
<Ram___> I just got to know about this chatting site.
<Ram___> If it is not an appropriate, kindly let me know, I will exit. I see many people's names on the right pane of this window.
<mup> Bug #1731191 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] The padding of the icons in hardware testing is not right <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731191>
<mup> Bug #1763219 changed: [2.4, UI, vanilla] Delete fabric confirmation text is misplaced <vanilla-transaition> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1763219>
<mup> Bug #1730967 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] Secondary navigation wrapping incorrectly at medium viewports after window resize <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730967>
<ebbex> What could be causing "Error while calling DescribePowerTypes: RPC connection timed out to rack controller 'holy-joey' (6wfh3t)."
<ebbex> I just did the same with 2 vm's in a test env and everything worked fine. Now "attaching" a deployed "real hardware" machine as a rackd controller, nothing happens.
<ebbex> region-controller 'hopping-hippo' (10.0.0.1/24) and rack-controller (10.0.0.2/24) are connected on the same dumb hp procurve switch.
<roaksoax> ebbex: that implies a rack controller cannot communicate to the region
<roaksoax> or viceversa
<ebbex> in what language/ip/network are they having problems? What the hell are they upto? Their IP's are right there, I can ping/curl/ssh/netcat between them.
<ebbex> Is maas perhaps doing cluster communication on 169.254.*.* ?
<roaksoax> ebbex: They communicate via RPC
<roaksoax> and that seems that something may be wrong
<roaksoax> ebbex: sudo service maas-rackd restart
<roaksoax> and see what happens ?
<ebbex> I had a quick glance in the /var/log/maas/rackd.log on the rackd box, looks like it could be some weird ipv6 stuff?
<ebbex> Connection refused. (While requesting RPC info at b'http://[::ffff:127.0.0.1]:5240/MAAS/rpc/').
<ebbex> but disabling ipv6 and/or restart of the system might have cured it.
<roaksoax> ebbex: /etc/maas/rackd.conf -> change "lolcahost" to an actual IP address of itself
<roaksoax> if it is in a single region/rack
<ebbex> I'm trying to set up a ha-thing. Right now it's one regiond+rackd and two rackd.
<mup> Bug #1730969 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] Machine details secondary nav hidden at medium viewport <2.3qa> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730969>
<roaksoax> ebbex: ok, so single region/rack should point to itself
<roaksoax> ebbex: the other two rack should obviously point to the other rack
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> other region
<ebbex> Yup, with you so far :)
<ebbex> Also, noticed that I can't select a bond type (or rather the list is empty) in maas 2.4... And once deployed it ends up being an active-backup bond.
<roaksoax> ebbex: you mean, you can't select a bond type before you deploy ?
<ebbex> Yep.
<roaksoax> ebbex: if you could file a bug and provide a screenshot would be really helpful, that seems like a bug that we definitely need to fix asap
<ebbex> Sure
<roaksoax> ebbex: thank you!
<mup> Bug #1711570 changed: [2.3, UI] The scrollbar doesn't work properly in the expanded header. <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1711570>
<mup> Bug #1684136 changed: [2.2.0rc2, UI, DNS] The page header in the domain details page doesn't follow the pattern styling <ui> <ux-qa-2.2> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1684136>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1681820, 1682483, 1686065, 1727403
<mup> Bug #1769929 opened: [2.4b3] traceback while enlisting <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769929>
<bdx> hello all
<bdx> is there a migration path for those running 2.3.x snap to go to 2.4.x snap?
<mza> is it possible to install to an iscsi target via maas?
<roaksoax> bdx: not one documented at the moement, since we haven't officially released a 2.4 snap yet, as it requires core 18
<roaksoax> mza: not at the moment
<dsop_> hi all. for remote setups, do the controllers (region and rack) need to be physically connected to each other? or can a rack controller be in a datacenter, connected via regular network, then recreate maas network there?
<dsop_> to rephrase, do controllers need to be physically close/connected to each other
<roaksoax> dsop_: they dont /have/ to be, but we dont recommend rack controller on split site due to latency and stuff
<dsop_> thank you @roaksoax. Latency isn't a big issue, this is a colocation center with a big pipe to our office.
<mza> roaksoax: thanks
<roaksoax> dsop_: dsop_ you should be ok then
<dsop_> awesome. thank you!
#maas 2018-05-09
<mup> Bug #1770072 opened: exiting "failed to enter rescue mode" should (optionally) not reboot <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770072>
<tosaraja> i'm trying to deploy with maas-cli a custom debian i've uploaded. What would the value be in "distro_series"? No matter what i try there, it doesn't seem to find the custom uploaded image. Can't they be deployed via maas-cli?
<mup> Bug #1770091 opened: Special filesystems added twice on deploy <MAAS:New for ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770091>
<tosaraja> and seems the raw file i downloaded from debian needs to be comprssed before uploading as maas expect it to be a tarball
<tosaraja> (and still have to deploy it from the gui)
<tosaraja> but next problem in my hands is that debian doesn't have dpkg and maas fails deployment
<roaksoax> tosaraja: debian is not suported
<tosaraja> roaksoax: that's it then... guessi have to go back to trying centos
<roaksoax> tosaraja: and if your image doesn't have dpkg, that's a problem in the image, not MAAS
<tosaraja> yeah, agreed there
<tosaraja> tried just downloading the stock raw image from debian if would have worked.
<roaksoax> that's strange though, that the image doesn't have dpkg in it
<tosaraja> aaah not necessarily btw
<tosaraja> Stderr: chroot: failed to run command 'dpkg': No such file or directory
<tosaraja> could that error come from dpkg not finding what it is looking for
<tosaraja> yeah the command is most likely unshare', '--fork', '--pid', '--', 'chroot', '/tmp/tmp_li3uyg8/target', 'dpkg', '--print-architecture
<tosaraja> so it is dpkg it can't find
<roaksoax> yeah, no idea unfortunately. I've never tried to deploy debian
<roaksoax> why not just use ubuntu ?
<tosaraja> they tend to crash too often. either mysterious errors while forking a process or nfscache just hitting a known bug that hasn't been fixed. We've tried using 16.04, 17.04, 17.10 and now we should try 18.04, but it didn't start deploying right of the bat so to say
<tosaraja> saw that someone had figured out how to upload debian into maas... yeah that went ok after a few hours of figuring out the tarball issue and the fact that it the maas-cli apparently doesn't know how to deploy them. i guess it's time to pick the fight between centos 7 and 18.04 now
<roaksoax> tosaraja: right, but if you having those nfs related crashes in Ubuntu you'll most likely have them in debian as well
<tosaraja> indeed possible
<bjarne> Hi, does anyone know how i can list all hosts in a domain using cli, the gui eqivalent of :5240/MAAS/#/domain/0
<roaksoax> bjarne: maas <user> domains read ?
<roaksoax> bjarne: maas <user> domain read <domain> # for a single domain
<bjarne> Welll, I want all hosts in that domain, not the domain info it self. The gui says "maas (default): 59 hosts, 135 records total" with records like "admin.compute-1     A    192.168.x.x" Its the records i want
<mup> Bug #1770126 opened: [2.4b3] Upgrading a rack controller doesn't automatically update image status or version <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770126>
<mup> Bug #1770130 opened: [2.4] API doesn't list dns resources automatically created by MAAS <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770130>
<roaksoax> bjarne: /win 4
<tosaraja> If I choose to deploy a CentOS7, why is it loading "error: no such device: /efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi." that says ubuntu, and the grub is also Ubuntus?
<roaksoax> tosaraja: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1740925
<tosaraja> ah found the problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1740925
<roaksoax> indeed
<tosaraja> lol, what timing :D
<tosaraja> after 10 minutes of searching we paste the link within 2 seconds :D'
<roaksoax> tosaraja: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kRyT5pvyFR/ /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/templates/uefi/config.local.amd64.template
<roaksoax> tosaraja: that /may/ fix the issue
<tosaraja> thanks, i'll have a look
<roaksoax> tosaraja: you'd need to restart maas-rackd though
<roaksoax> tosaraja: if that works, I can commit that
<tosaraja> or could i just update to maas 2.4.0beta4?
<tosaraja> ah, that's the fix apparently
<roaksoax> i have not tested that, but that may fix it
<tosaraja> i can test it
<bjarne> roaksoax: what do you mean "/win 4"
<tosaraja> roaksoax: modified the file under /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/provisioningserver/templates/uefi
<tosaraja> let's see if it affected anything
<tosaraja> roaksoax: it did what we'd expect it to do...kinda :D error: no such device: /efi/redhat/grub.efi.
<mup> Bug #1770141 opened: [2.4b3] When SMART is not supported on a drive, some tests pass and some are skipped <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770141>
<roaksoax> bjarne: sorry, that was a typo
<bjarne> ok, so no idea how to get the hosts for a domain then?
<bjarne> im on 2.3.0
<roaksoax> bjarne: there's an open bug where the api doesn't show the hostnames under dnsresources for those that maas automatically genreated
<roaksoax> i thought that had been fixed
<roaksoax> but obviously it hasnt
<KingJ_> What's the recommended way of getting MAAS's DNS entries in to an upstream DNS server?
<roaksoax> KingJ_: maas doesn't send entries into an upstream DNS server
<roaksoax> KingJ_: maas can be configured to use another dns server as a forwarder
<roaksoax> KingJ_: but you could tweak your dns server to send stuff uip to another if you dont mess with maas' configuration I guess
<KingJ> Indeed, which lets MAAS resolve for its own managed servers and other items upstream, but what i'm looking to do is allow non-MASS managed hosts to resolve MASS managed ones - so somehow I need to either get MAAS's DNS entries on to an upstream DNS server, or have the upstream DNS server query MAAS for the specific MAAS domain?
<roaksoax> KingJ: i dont specifically know. I've never done anything similar myself
<roaksoax> although, it may be possible by configuring bind to do so
<KingJ> I'm a little adverse to modifying MASS's own bind configuration as it may get wiped out on an upgrade... but equally i'm also deploying MAAS hosts in to an existing domain rather than a MASS specific domain, so I can't get my upstream DNS server to forward e.g. requests for host.mass.domain.com to the MAAS server.
<KingJ> The only other way i've possibly seen mentioned is adding a DHCP snippet that uses Dynamic DNS to register the hostname in my upstream DNS server? But that feels iffy... having the host register itself with my upstream DNS server rather than having MAAS push that through?
<roaksoax> KingJ: yeah it feels iffy to me too
<roaksoax> i would not do DDNS
<roaksoax> although its possible
<roaksoax> i think thta's probably the only way to do it
<KingJ> I've just stumbled across this too, which hmm, could work - get the upstream DNS server to do a zone transfer. Although i'm not sure if that'd work given it's the same zone (plus, it's not yet implemented so for now I would need to alter the config, but I feel like that's less hacky than the DHCP snippet for DDNS?)
<KingJ> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1711395
<mup> Bug #1770201 opened: During enlistment DNS resolution failures leave required packages uninstalled <cdo-qa> <cdo-release-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770201>
<mup> Bug #1732194 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] When I want to add a new interface to a device the MAC address field has a red border <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Invalid by m-vrachnis> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1732194>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1764830, 1769448, 1769468, 1769471
<mup> Bug # opened: 1764830, 1769448, 1769468, 1769471
<mup> Bug # changed: 1764830, 1769448, 1769468, 1769471
<maticue> Hi there, trying to find Supermicro 1028U-TNRTP+ using MAAS 2.3.0. MAAS discovers the baremetal but it is unable to configure IPMI automatically. In fact, it doesn't work setting it manually. I will paste the log error. Seems to be an IPMI communication issue
<maticue> May  9 19:30:30 sea-ec220-mrk-1 maas.power: [info] Changing power state (on) of node: cuddly-iguana (nyamym) May  9 19:30:30 sea-ec220-mrk-1 maas.power: [error] Error changing power state (on) of node: cuddly-iguana (nyamym) May  9 19:34:12 sea-ec220-mrk-1 maas.power: [error] cuddly-iguana: Power state could not be queried: expect bytes or str, not NoneType May  9 19:34:13 sea-ec220-mrk-1 maas.power: [error] cuddly-iguana: Failed to r
<roaksoax> maticue: what version of MAAS are you using ?
<maticue> roaksoax:  MAAS version: 2.3.0 (6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~16.04.1)
<roaksoax> maticue: have you tried upgrading to 2.3.2 and seeing if the issue is fixed ?
<maticue> roaksoax: nop, but I can test it
<maticue> roaksoax: I will do it and back to you
<roaksoax> maticue: ok, that said, never seen that specific error before...
<blahrus> Just setup MAAS on 18.04 - got servers PXE'ing off of it.
<blahrus> We see the 2 machines under USED for the IP addresses
<blahrus> but they don't show up under machines or Network discovery
<blahrus> any ideas?
<maticue> roaksoax: Solved! maas region controller was 2.3.0, maas rack controller was 2.2.2-6099-g8751f91-0ubuntu1~16.04.1. Upgraded maas rack controller to 2.3.0 and it worked. Thanks!!!
<roaksoax> maticue: cool
<roaksoax> blahrus: probably an issue we tracking where is not correctly running internal services
<blahrus> roaksoax: Is there a fix?
<roaksoax> blahrus rc1 will hvae lots of fixes improviding various backend processing issues
<roaksoax> which would be related to weird behavior
<roaksoax> like the one you describe
<blahrus> ETA for that, or should I downgrade versions?
<roaksoax> blahrus: hopefully friday
<roaksoax> blahrus: but that siad, if it shows 2 ip's address
<roaksoax> blahrus: it could also be that those are just lingering from the DHC{ and have not yet expired
<blahrus> It shows the 2 systems got leases
<blahrus> I watched cloud-init run on the boxes
<blahrus> then they shut down
<roaksoax> blahrus: well it could be the leases for other interface son the same nodes
<roaksoax> e.g. during commissioning it tries to identify whether other interfaces are in the same l2
<blahrus> Right, but if got all the way through cloud-init and it shuts down - shouldn't somnething show up in Machines?
<roaksoax> blahrus: it could have failed
<roaksoax> blahrus: where you enlisting the machine ?
<blahrus> Only thing I did was reboot the server to the PXE
<mup> Bug #1706696 changed: maas auto-allocates machines via pods even when zone is included in constraints <cdo-qa> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1706696>
<blahrus> roaksoax, looks like if I manually add the system and PXE boot it, MAAS sees it and sets it to ready
<pines> I am trying to commission multiple machines with the CLI. I tried this:  /usr/bin/maas root machines accept machines=[m1,m2,m3] but it is not working
<pines> is there a way to send a list or something similar through the maas CLI for multiple machines?
<mup> Bug #1770273 opened: [2.4, UI] IP assignment form for a machine has been mixed with that one of a device <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770273>
<roaksoax> pines: maas admin machines accept machines=8kngxk machines=htbkpm
<roaksoax> pines: but oyu need to use the system-ids
<roaksoax> pines: or you can do accept-all iirc
<roaksoax> maas <user> machines accept machines=<sustem_id> machines=<syustem_id>
<pines> roaksoax: Thanks a lot... I thought I could sort it out with a list, but now it is clear to me. It is confusing if it sasy machines..should say machine, so you know it only allows one :)
<mup> Bug #1770273 changed: [2.4, UI] IP assignment form for a machine has been mixed with that one of a device <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770273>
<roaksoax> pines: yeah we are hoepfully redesisgning the cli next cycle
<mup> Bug #1770273 opened: [2.4, UI] IP assignment form for a machine has been mixed with that one of a device <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770273>
<pines> roaksoax: Would it be the same case for teh following command? /usr/bin/maas root machines set-zone nodes=system_id1 nodes=system_id2  zone=ZONE
<pines> or I need to do this one by one?
#maas 2018-05-10
<mup> Bug #1481874 changed: New node cannot enlist due to internal server error <cdo-qa> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid by cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481874>
<mup> Bug #1522171 changed: UEFI nodes unable to boot under maas direction during acquisition <cdo-qa> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid by cgregan> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1522171>
<mup> Bug #1756427 changed: Image page does not keep custom images location <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1756427>
<mup> Bug #1608739 changed: [2.0rc3] Xenial image times out during download <cdo-qa> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1608739>
<mup> Bug #1683794 changed: [2.2.0rc2, Accessibility] Devices-Edit device When I am focused on IP assignment and I press Enter my changes are cancelled and the card closes <accessibility> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683794>
<mup> Bug #1730916 changed: Intermittent failure: snippets.tests.test_maas_run_remote_scripts.TestRunScripts.test_run_scripts  <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730916>
<mup> Bug #1731976 changed: [2.3] [critical] Failed to update and/or record network interface configuration <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731976>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1648515, 1648528, 1651450, 1662185, 1691933, 1707218, 1721266, 1728154
<mup> Bug # opened: 1648515, 1648528, 1651450, 1662185, 1683794, 1691933, 1707218, 1721266, 1728154, 1730916, 1731976
<mup> Bug #1382774 changed: Postgresql installation for MAAS fails on locales missing language packs <canonical-bootstack> <cloud-installer> <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <dbconfig-common (Ubuntu):Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <postgresql-common (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382774>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1382774, 1411668, 1608559, 1648515, 1648528, 1651450, 1662185, 1683794, 1689852, 1691933, 1693358, 1695463, 1700161, 1707218, 1712106, 1717031, 1717189, 1719974, 1719975, 1721266, 1721759, 1722962, 1724096, 1724989, 1727400, 1728154, 1730916, 1731976, 1742290, 1764784
<mup> Bug #1382774 opened: Postgresql installation for MAAS fails on locales missing language packs <canonical-bootstack> <cloud-installer> <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <dbconfig-common (Ubuntu):Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <postgresql-common (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382774>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1361370, 1368685, 1409088, 1416533, 1434271, 1567151, 1632504, 1636601, 1643939, 1648293, 1654930, 1661662, 1669217, 1673634, 1674407, 1675444, 1680939, 1681369, 1681388, 1682150, 1683465, 1686195, 1727575, 1730524, 1732169, 1766651
<mup> Bug #1382774 changed: Postgresql installation for MAAS fails on locales missing language packs <canonical-bootstack> <cloud-installer> <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid> <dbconfig-common (Ubuntu):Invalid> <maas (Ubuntu):Invalid> <postgresql-common (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382774>
<mup> Bug #1665038 changed: [2.2] Moving a subnet from one fabric/vlan to another, did not automatically update the rack controller <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665038>
<mup> Bug #1665649 changed: [2.2] Adding custom repositories does not validate missing key <error-surface> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1665649>
<mup> Bug #1770130 changed: [2.4] API doesn't list dns resources automatically created by MAAS <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770130>
<mup> Bug #1557512 changed: Rack region not set error is not well defined in UI <cdo-qa> <internal> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1557512>
<mup> Bug #1690472 changed: Adding a pod with nodes already added as devices creates new machines <MAAS:Invalid by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1690472>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1361370, 1368685, 1409088, 1416533, 1434271, 1557512, 1567151, 1632504, 1636601, 1643939, 1648293, 1654930, 1661662, 1665038, 1665649, 1669217, 1673634, 1674407, 1675444, 1680939, 1681369, 1681388, 1682150, 1683465, 1686195, 1690472, 1727575, 1730524, 1732169, 1766651, 1770130
<mup> Bug #1319600 changed: maas-cli stack trace if .maascli.db unreadable <amd64> <apport-bug> <cli> <ec2-images> <third-party-packages> <trusty> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319600>
<mup> Bug #1749210 changed: node powered off after reboot from rescue mode <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749210>
<mup> Bug #1319600 opened: maas-cli stack trace if .maascli.db unreadable <amd64> <apport-bug> <cli> <ec2-images> <third-party-packages> <trusty> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319600>
<mup> Bug #1749210 opened: node powered off after reboot from rescue mode <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749210>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1319600, 1361370, 1368685, 1409088, 1416533, 1434271, 1557512, 1565467, 1567151, 1632504, 1636601, 1643939, 1648293, 1654930, 1661662, 1665038, 1665649,
<mup> 1669217, 1672676, 1673634, 1674407, 1675444, 1680939, 1681369, 1681388, 1682150, 1683465, 1686195, 1690472, 1692554, 1727575, 1730524, 1732169, 1766651, 1770130
<mup> Bug #1521290 changed: IPMI timeout option  <internal> <sts> <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521290>
<mup> Bug #1319600 changed: maas-cli stack trace if .maascli.db unreadable <amd64> <apport-bug> <cli> <ec2-images> <third-party-packages> <trusty> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1319600>
<mup> Bug #1749210 changed: node powered off after reboot from rescue mode <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749210>
<mup> Bug #1758193 changed: [2.4b2+] Auto-assigned IP doesn't get hostmap in dhcpd.conf (ever), causing 'deploying' machine to use a IP from dynamic range <MAAS:Triaged by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1758193>
<mup> Bug #1553579 changed: [2.0a1] Purging the maas-rack-controller package fails if maas user is gone <MAAS:Invalid by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1553579>
<mup> Bug #1673916 changed: [2.2b3] mDNS observer traceback <MAAS:Fix Released by mpontillo> <MAAS 2.1:Fix Released by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1673916>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1664806, 1678231, 1680859, 1681505, 1683735
<mup> Bug #1752332 changed: 2.3 - Network preseed misconfigures static routes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752332>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1584937, 1602413, 1627873, 1631064, 1631971, 1634196, 1695339
<mup> Bug #1770398 opened: Cannot load long SSH key <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770398>
<mup> Bug #1752332 opened: 2.3 - Network preseed misconfigures static routes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752332>
<mup> Bug #1752332 changed: 2.3 - Network preseed misconfigures static routes <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1752332>
<mup> Bug #1636601 opened: Can 'break' a 'New' node but cannot 'fix' it <docteam> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1636601>
<mup> Bug #1770398 changed: Cannot load long SSH key <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770398>
<mup> Bug #1770404 opened: Commissioning fails with 'Device "enp59s0f" does not exist' message <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770404>
<mup> Bug #1770404 changed: Commissioning fails with 'Device "enp59s0f" does not exist' message <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770404>
<mup> Bug #1770413 opened: [2.4] may_reboot may not be working as expected <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770413>
<[Kid]> i am having this bug in 2.4.0 beta2
<[Kid]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1446916
<[Kid]> anyone else experiencing it?
<roaksoax> [Kid]: you can only access the other install logs ove rthe API
<[Kid]> ahhh okay will that makes sense
<[Kid]> through the MAAS GUI?
<[Kid]> or literally querying API?
<roaksoax> [Kid]: api/cli
<roaksoax> the UI doens't surface previous install logs
<[Kid]> ok, yeah, the GUI has a one liner, but no debug
<roaksoax> [Kid]: the machine sends the log if it got to the point
<roaksoax> [Kid]: if the machine fails to deploy and ddin't send the log
<roaksoax> [Kid]: check the events to see if there's a failure before
<[Kid]> there is, but when i went into rescue mode to look at the logs it had the logs for booting into rescue mode
<[Kid]> looking now for the cli command to gather all logs
<roaksoax> [Kid]: what's the failure in cloud-init ?
<roaksoax> [Kid]: have you tried /var/log/maas/rsyslog/<machine-name>/<date>/messages ?
<[Kid]> the only thing i get is Node installation failure - 'curtin' curtin command install
<[Kid]> in the GUI.
<[Kid]> still looking for the API/CLI command to pull debug logs
<[Kid]> ahh thats it!@
<[Kid]> more logs!
<[Kid]> Stdout: no disk with serial '624a9370ee5abafcdc0440df00011021' found
<[Kid]> not sure where it pulls that serial from
<[Kid]> i have a local raid set with 2 disks i want it to use, but the OS also sees the multipath'd shared disks that I have presented to it.
<[Kid]> i actually ran into an issue with juju not wanting to deploy due to the shared disks. i wonder if this is related.
<[Kid]> looks like it said it wrote a curtin log, but that isn't on the node
<[Kid]> ahh, i think i am hitting this buig
<[Kid]> https://bugs.launchpad.net/curtin/+bug/1534942
<mup> Bug #1770431 opened: Deploy button has 0 height until hovered <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770431>
<cliu> I have first time using maas deploy ubuntu 16.04, but I got error after seems successful deploy... I am wondering what are these errors... "Node post-installation failure - 'cloudinit' running modules for config" & "Node post-installation failure - 'cloudinit' running config-apt-configure with frequency once-per-instanc"
<roaksoax> cliu: seems that it cannot access the archive
<cliu> roaksoax: I did a google search and found it in the bug report.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1735950
<cliu> is there a easy way to patch the problem? or do I even need to worry about it?
<mup> Bug #1770436 opened: [2.4] PXE template for localboot in EFI no longer filters based on OS <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770436>
<cliu> anyone have idea about bug#1735950?
<JoeJulian> We're doing a Kubernetes on MAAS poc using juju to deploy. I have a need of having the hard drive partitioned but I'm not even seeing a way provision machines with partitioned storage in the api. You can, can't you?
#maas 2018-05-11
<mup> Bug #1770538 opened: [UI] Unable to read estimated commissiong or testing script time <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770538>
<mup> Bug #1770539 opened: [UI] Storage device name wraps on test page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770539>
<roaksoax> JoeJulian: https://docs.maas.io/2.3/en/installconfig-partitions
<mup> Bug #1770616 opened: [2.4, UI] Add machine/chassis no longer works/shows a form <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770616>
<mup> Bug #1770620 opened: [2.4] Initial login button no longer takes to login page <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770620>
<mup> Bug #1770623 opened: [2.4b3] 'Go to dashboard' hangs on 1st install 1st use journey, have to skip <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770623>
<tosaraja> Is there something i'm missing here? when deploying CentOS with MAAS, it doesn't run the user_data I provide with deploy. Some curtin/cloud-init thing not compatible with CentOS or smt?
<roaksoax> tosaraja: not that we know of
<roaksoax> tosaraja: it should run user_data just fine
<tosaraja> last thing it does is run  Cloud-init v. 18.2 running 'modules:final' at Fri, 11 May 2018 11:19:36 +0000. Up 64.78 sec
<tosaraja> then starts shutting down the server
<tosaraja> doesn't even leave it up
<tosaraja> no sorry it does try to boot it up, but doesn't get very far
<tosaraja> roaksoax: oh and this worked https://git.launchpad.net/maas/commit/?id=f789b68d48fd1470577bb9009a4bfd18f2b66ac9
<roaksoax> tosaraja: so when you deploy, the user_data you give is run after the machine has been deployed
<roaksoax> tosaraja: and awesome! that will be in 2.3.4, didn't make it to 2.3.3 :(
<tosaraja> roaksoax: yeah i'm logging what's happening now so that i can compare outputs with a working ubuntu to see where they go different
<tosaraja> roaksoax: and now worries about the release version. we're running 2.2.2 for the time being :)
<tosaraja> roaksoax: can't update it, cause i don't want to update something that aint broken :P
<roaksoax> hah fair enough
<JoeJulian> Thank you roaksoax. I guess I was just looking in the wrong place.
<maticue> Hi there! two quick questions for MAAS 2.3.0. 1.- Static routes on Subnets managed by MAAS DHCP server, if I add a static route there, is it suppose DHCP server send that static routes to baremetals when they boot?
<maticue> 2.- Is is possible that network interface bonding configuration on PXE network interface fails? I tested it with LACP and active-passive. Both methods failed
<blahrus> With Mass, I've got a PXE network on eno1, and on eno2 I've got a public routed IP. The only gateway is the private block on eno1
<blahrus> is there a way to have both injected when the install happens?
<mup> Bug #1770741 opened: Unable to disconnect interface from fabric <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770741>
<mup> Bug #1770743 opened: Provide a way to address issue with Openstack deployment where OpenVSwitch does not like multiple flat network on multiple VLAN from same bond <OpenStack neutron-openvswitch charm:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770743>
#maas 2018-05-12
<existence> Hello. I'm new to MAAS/conjure-up but have managed to get some nodes deploying. I'm trying to reduce the amounts of nodes openstack deploys to, and ideally specify which nodes share which services. When using conjure-up to deploy openstack-kvm I see an advanced option for "units" but unsure how changing this affects the deployment or how services are allocated to nodes in MAAS?
#maas 2018-05-13
<setuid> You can just edit the bundle locally and deploy with that, using juju
<sentinel_> would anyone know if there is a bug with smartctl-validate that causes it to fail on the hard drive and not leave a log?
<sentinel_> is there a time when this place is more active
<sentinel_> hi dsop_
<sentinel_> althogh it's probably just a auto reconect
<KingJ> One of my machines managed by MAAS has a HP RAID controller in it. Sadly, there's no HBA mode so each disk is a RAID0 array. However, this means that MAAS can't run smartctl-validate against the drives as the /dev/sdX entry doesn't support SMART.
<KingJ> However, it's possible for smartctl to read the SMART data on each disk by using the -d flag
<KingJ> e.g.smartctl -a -d cciss,0 /dev/sg1
<KingJ> Which returns the full SMART report for the disk.
<KingJ> Is there any way I can get MAAS to use the -d flag?
<KingJ> (it'd be nice to have all the SMART data visible through MAAS)
<KingJ> Thinking about it, I can work around this with a custom test script
<mup> Bug #1770982 opened: Show / set the chassis identify capability <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1770982>
#maas 2020-05-04
<mup> Bug #1876680 opened: "Add chassis" uses power driver parameters for a single machine <ui> <MAAS:New> <maas-ui:Unknown> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876680>
<mup> Bug #1876680 changed: "Add chassis" uses power driver parameters for a single machine <ui> <MAAS:New> <maas-ui:Unknown> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876680>
<mup> Bug #1876680 opened: "Add chassis" uses power driver parameters for a single machine <ui> <MAAS:New> <maas-ui:Unknown> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876680>
<mup> Bug #1852678 changed: MAAS is wiping out network config <ppc64el> <reverse-proxy-bugzilla> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:Won't Fix by bugproxy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852678>
<mup> Bug #1852678 opened: MAAS is wiping out network config <ppc64el> <reverse-proxy-bugzilla> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:Won't Fix by bugproxy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852678>
<mup> Bug #1852678 changed: MAAS is wiping out network config <ppc64el> <reverse-proxy-bugzilla> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:Won't Fix by bugproxy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852678>
<mup> Bug #1852678 opened: MAAS is wiping out network config <ppc64el> <reverse-proxy-bugzilla> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:Won't Fix by bugproxy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852678>
<mup> Bug #1852678 changed: MAAS is wiping out network config <ppc64el> <reverse-proxy-bugzilla> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <The Ubuntu-power-systems project:Won't Fix by bugproxy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1852678>
#maas 2020-05-05
<mup> Bug #1876855 opened: "Power types" websocket api doesn't match "add chassis" api  <websocket-api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876855>
<mup> Bug #1876855 changed: "Power types" websocket api doesn't match "add chassis" api  <websocket-api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876855>
<mup> Bug #1876855 opened: "Power types" websocket api doesn't match "add chassis" api  <websocket-api> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876855>
<mup> Bug #1876860 opened: Allow some notifications to be non-dismissable <websocket-api> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876860>
<mup> Bug #1876860 changed: Allow some notifications to be non-dismissable <websocket-api> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876860>
<mup> Bug #1876860 opened: Allow some notifications to be non-dismissable <websocket-api> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876860>
<mup> Bug #1849213 changed: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1849213 opened: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1849213 changed: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1849213 opened: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1849213 changed: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1849213 opened: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1849213 changed: MAAS creates user but fails to set priv level <blocks-hwcert-server> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1849213>
<mup> Bug #1737428 changed: VRF support to solve routing problems associated with multi-homing <cpe-onsite> <kernel-da-key> <sts> <juju:Incomplete> <MAAS:Invalid> <linux (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737428>
<mup> Bug #1876921 opened: Passwords are not hidden when adding a LXC KVM <ui> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876921>
<admcleod> i have a machine which is failing commissioning with this error: Marking node failed - Missing boot image (xxx) - tried multiple distros, none work - other machines commission and deploy fine
<admcleod> no related rsyslogs
<admcleod> I have another issue with a ppc64el machine, which 2 connected interfaces. I want one to have an autoassigned IP and the other not. I select that the PXE interface should be the one which is autoassigned (i dont know if this is relevant) and when the machine is eventually deployed it doesnt have a default route. i will log a bug w more info but curious if anyone knows that the PXE switching thing is
<admcleod> related to no default route
#maas 2020-05-06
<NickW> So, I'm sure many others have asked, but any idea what's going on with CentOS8 support? The current MAAS 2.8 edge snap still has curtin 19.3-26-g82f23e3d-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 which doesn't support it
<NickW> Which basically means that rolling CentOS8 with MAAS is impossible on a 20.04 host, since the maas debs are outdated/won't install
<mup> Bug #1865844 changed: Add KVM/LXD host id to machine payload in WS API <MAAS:Invalid by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865844>
<mup> Bug #1877126 opened: default KVM pod RAM (1GB) is not enough to commission <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877126>
<mup> Bug #1877140 opened: better UX to validate KVM host addresses <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877140>
<alejandrosg_> folks, how can I "rescan" a machine to detect new hardware (added RAM, new disk) in MaaS?
<mup> Bug #1877158 opened: Static routes in subnet are ignored in multihomed deployments with policy based routing <sts> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877158>
<mup> Bug #1877186 opened: pod compose permission denied if /var/lib/virt has r-x disabled for others <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877186>
#maas 2020-05-07
<mup> Bug #1877208 opened: Unable to add LXD or Intel RSD Pod in the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877208>
<mup> Bug #1877208 changed: Unable to add LXD or Intel RSD Pod in the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877208>
<mup> Bug #1877208 opened: Unable to add LXD or Intel RSD Pod in the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877208>
<mup> Bug #1877208 changed: Unable to add LXD or Intel RSD Pod in the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877208>
<mup> Bug #1877208 opened: Unable to add LXD or Intel RSD Pod in the UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877208>
<mup> Bug #1877220 opened: Commissioning fails to run on NVME multipath devices <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.7:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877220>
<mup> Bug #1877220 changed: Commissioning fails to run on NVME multipath devices <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.7:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877220>
<mup> Bug #1877220 opened: Commissioning fails to run on NVME multipath devices <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.7:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877220>
<mup> Bug #1877186 changed: pod compose permission denied if /var/lib/virt has r-x disabled for others <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877186>
<mup> Bug #1877292 opened: dhcpd with multiple interfaces on 2.8b3 snap doesn't start <MAAS:In Progress by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877292>
<mup> Bug #1877381 opened: Adding 2 pods consecutively returns already exist in second pod <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877381>
#maas 2020-05-08
<mup> Bug #1877585 opened: MAAS "Images" page seems to imply that i386/20.04 is available, but it's not <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877585>
<mup> Bug #1877585 changed: MAAS "Images" page seems to imply that i386/20.04 is available, but it's not <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877585>
<mup> Bug #1877585 opened: MAAS "Images" page seems to imply that i386/20.04 is available, but it's not <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877585>
<asbalderson> Is there a guide for updating from deb maas to snap maas?
<mup> Bug #1877669 opened: maas shell/dbshell missing from Snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877669>
<ltrager> asbalderson: if you update to Focal the new Debian package automatically switches you to the Snap
<ltrager> I don't think there are instructions on how to do it with previous versions
<asbalderson> ltrager: I'm trying to move from a 2.3 maas to the 2.7 snap; and i figured id ask before i got too far into it
<mup> Bug #1877685 opened: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
<mup> Bug #1877685 changed: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
<mup> Bug #1877685 opened: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
#maas 2020-05-09
<mup> Bug #1877685 changed: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
<mup> Bug #1877685 opened: View previous script results link broken <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1877685>
